# Flame e altro



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Un forum.
Un forum in cui si parla di tradimenti, dove qualcuno si espone confessando, qualcun altro no.
Chi scrive per la prima volta in Confessionale non conosce nessuno, spesso non ha nemmeno letto un po', prima, per farsi un'idea di che cosa si sentirà dire. Chi non scrive in Confessionale, magari lo fa in MP, dopo aver studiato un po'...
Certo è che chi scrive sa che non potrà che ricevere _pareri generali da punti di vista particolari_. Ed è questo che è utile, davvero molto utile, per chi si racconta. Ed è questa la funzione di un forum: discutere di cose generali da punti di vista particolari. Nessuno si aspetta verità, tutti si aspettano pareri, che spera dati con la testa. L'anonimato e un avatar da questo punto di vista sono strumenti impeccabili, perfetti, meravigliosi.
Ora, ci sono molti modi di usare un Forum, cioè una pubblica piazza. L'intelligenza sta nel capire che in piazza non ci sono che chiacchiere e quelle si avranno. Ma essere onesti significa sapere che si sta _esprimendo_ un parere generale da un punto di vista particolare e nel fare in modo che sia un parere il più possibile oggettivo, cioè spassionato. Essere onesti significa anche sapere che _si riceveranno_ pareri generali da punti di vista particolari.

Nel momento in cui il sottile confine tra questa funzione e la relazione personale si valica, un forum va a catafascio. 
Perché si mescolano affetti personali, istintivi, con pareri che invece sono sempre oggettivi, se dati in buona fede. Se ci si affeziona alle persone che stanno dietro agli avatar, si deve sapere prima che si va incontro al serio rischio di creare lo stesso clima di odio che pervade certi quartieri di faida. 

Ho letto tutto quello scambio che pervade certi thread in questi giorni. Ma non l'ho fatto per curiosità, perché non è davvero interessante. Per chi, come me, è relativamente nuovo, è sì noiosissimo, ma non solo: è deprimente, perché ammorba la piazza. 

Quando si parla di rispetto, vivaddio, si dovrebbe partire da qui. 
Chiedo formalmente che chi ha conti in sospeso, pregressi di vicende personali mal digerite, fastidi reciproci di cui i tapini come me non sanno e non vogliono sapere nulla, vada a inquinare delle proprie flatulenze la sezione apposita, che si chiama Privée. Se non altro per risparmiare la pena di girare pagine alla ricerca del filo di un poveraccio che si chiama Berlino, mi pare, o di chi altro ha avuto la sventura di incocciare nei flame sul proprio thread. 
Agli insozzatori dei thread altrui: per questo, e SOLO per questo, siete pessimi, e le più nobili ragioni delle vostre beghe private non possono riscattare la vostra fondamentale inciviltà.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un forum.
> Un forum in cui si parla di tradimenti, dove qualcuno si espone confessando, qualcun altro no.
> Chi scrive per la prima volta in Confessionale non conosce nessuno, spesso non ha nemmeno letto un po', prima, per farsi un'idea di che cosa si sentirà dire. Chi non scrive in Confessionale, magari lo fa in MP, dopo aver studiato un po'...
> Certo è che chi scrive sa che non potrà che ricevere _pareri generali da punti di vista particolari_. Ed è questo che è utile, davvero molto utile, per chi si racconta. Ed è questa la funzione di un forum: discutere di cose generali da punti di vista particolari. Nessuno si aspetta verità, tutti si aspettano pareri, che spera dati con la testa. L'anonimato e un avatar da questo punto di vista sono strumenti impeccabili, perfetti, meravigliosi.
> ...


dissento completamente sul neretto


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dissento completamente sul neretto


Spiega perché. Leggo curiosa.


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> , vada a inquinare delle proprie flatulenze la sezione apposita, che si chiama Privée. Se non altro per risparmiare la pena di girare pagine alla ricerca del filo di un poveraccio che si chiama Berlino, mi pare, o di chi altro ha avuto la sventura di incocciare nei flame sul proprio thread.
> Agli insozzatori dei thread altrui: per questo, e SOLO per questo, siete pessimi, e le più nobili ragioni delle vostre beghe private non possono riscattare la vostra fondamentale inciviltà.


scusami Fantastica,
ma nella sezione Privè
ci sono tanti post carini e tranquilli
mi spiace per Berlino che spero che ritorni
se vorrà sfogarsi ancora, 
queste diatribe credo siano fisiologiche
e quindi forse inevitabili


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Un riassunto, per cortesia? Avverto l'utenza che se c'entra la "superiorità" mi straccio le vesti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Spiega perché. Leggo curiosa.


premetto che condivido il resto, e che ogniqualvolta si creano situazioni simili bisognerebbe avere la lucidità di aprire un nuovo thread prima che tutto degeneri, in modo da impacchettare in un'unica soluzione tutti gli interventi e agevolare eventualmente la loro sparizione.

detto questo, io non mi sento più o meno obiettiva perchè ho conosciuto delle persone che scrivono sul forum, anche se due di esse si sono rivelate essere le peggiori persone che potessi incontrare
gli scazzi non dovrebbero minare la funzione del forum, e in effetti non lo fanno: noto che molti altre discussioni sono proseguite nella più totale serenità nonostante la battaglia in corso

piuttosto mi piacerebbe sapere (perchè a me non succede) se certi veleni sparsi scientemente e con calcolo sugli utenti (come è successo a me) compromettano l'eventuale validità dei loro interventi.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un riassunto, per cortesia? Avverto l'utenza che se c'entra la "superiorità" mi straccio le vesti.


:rotfl::rotfl:ma 'dde ché? Riassunto di cosa, che pure tu hai dato il tuo bel contributo? Io non ne so NULLA: beghe pregresse, passati merdosetti il cui odore nauseabondo giunge fin qui oggi e ammorba la nostra piazza allegra e caciarona, ma anche seria e alla fine che mi piace! ... o mi piaceva...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:ma 'dde ché? Riassunto di cosa, che pure tu hai dato il tuo bel contributo? Io non ne so NULLA: beghe pregresse, *passati merdosetti* il cui odore nauseabondo giunge fin qui oggi e ammorba la nostra piazza allegra e caciarona, ma anche seria e alla fine che mi piace! ... o mi piaceva...


a cosa ti riferisci?
ho iniziato la discussione seriamente, ma se devi metterla su questo piano o se devi metterti sul piedistallo come i due idioti la mollo sedutastante


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:ma 'dde ché? Riassunto di cosa, che pure tu hai dato il tuo bel contributo? Io non ne so NULLA: beghe pregresse, passati merdosetti il cui odore nauseabondo giunge fin qui oggi e ammorba la nostra piazza allegra e caciarona, ma anche seria e alla fine che mi piace! ... o mi piaceva...


Io quando posso aiuto sempre la comunità. Comunque volevo dire che litigare esclusivamente in priveé è una scemenza irrealizzabile.


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> premetto che condivido il resto, e che ogniqualvolta si creano situazioni simili bisognerebbe avere la lucidità di aprire un nuovo thread prima che tutto degeneri, in modo da impacchettare in un'unica soluzione tutti gli interventi e agevolare eventualmente la loro sparizione.
> 
> detto questo, io non mi sento più o meno obiettiva perchè ho conosciuto delle persone che scrivono sul forum, anche se due di esse si sono rivelate essere le peggiori persone che potessi incontrare
> gli scazzi non dovrebbero minare la funzione del forum, e in effetti non lo fanno: noto che molti altre discussioni sono proseguite nella più totale serenità nonostante la battaglia in corso
> ...


Chiara ho compreso il tuo punto di vista
ma quello che ha me ha fatto partire l'embolo
( e io non centravo nulla nella discussione)
è vedere tirate in causa creature indifese
per età, o per particolare situazione emotiva
anche nei peggiori conflitti, l'intelligenza dice
che sulla croce rossa non si spara


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un forum.
> Un forum in cui si parla di tradimenti, dove qualcuno si espone confessando, qualcun altro no.
> Chi scrive per la prima volta in Confessionale non conosce nessuno, spesso non ha nemmeno letto un po', prima, per farsi un'idea di che cosa si sentirà dire. Chi non scrive in Confessionale, magari lo fa in MP, dopo aver studiato un po'...
> Certo è che chi scrive sa che non potrà che ricevere _pareri generali da punti di vista particolari_. Ed è questo che è utile, davvero molto utile, per chi si racconta. Ed è questa la funzione di un forum: discutere di cose generali da punti di vista particolari. Nessuno si aspetta verità, tutti si aspettano pareri, che spera dati con la testa. L'anonimato e un avatar da questo punto di vista sono strumenti impeccabili, perfetti, meravigliosi.
> ...


Sono d'accordo su tutto tranne che sul motivo per cui un forum vada a catafascio.
Lo ripeto ogni volta che succedono casini. Il mischiare il forum con la vita reale mi ha permesso di conoscere persone fantastiche che mi hanno spstenuta e cazziata a seconda delle situazioni.
Leggerle qui mi fa piacere e mi piace discutere con loro come con utenti che non conosco. 
Se l'intelligenza fosse di tutti le beghe private le famiglie e i figli resterebbero fuori di qui.
Ma non si puó avere tutto dalla vita a quanto pare....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Chiara ho compreso il tuo punto di vista
> ma quello che ha me ha fatto partire l'embolo
> ( e io non centravo nulla nella discussione)
> *è vedere tirate in causa creature indifese
> ...



secondo te non sono d'accordo?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Chiara ho compreso il tuo punto di vista
> ma quello che ha me ha fatto partire l'embolo
> ( e io non centravo nulla nella discussione)
> è vedere tirate in causa creature indifese
> ...


E quando t'è partito st'embolo? Mica s'è sentito. Boh. O dormivo.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> premetto che condivido il resto, e che ogniqualvolta si creano situazioni simili bisognerebbe avere la lucidità di aprire un nuovo thread prima che tutto degeneri, in modo da impacchettare in un'unica soluzione tutti gli interventi e agevolare eventualmente la loro sparizione.
> 
> detto questo, io non mi sento più o meno obiettiva perchè ho conosciuto delle persone che scrivono sul forum, anche se due di esse si sono rivelate essere le peggiori persone che potessi incontrare
> gli scazzi non dovrebbero minare la funzione del forum, e in effetti non lo fanno: noto che molti altre discussioni sono proseguite nella più totale serenità nonostante la battaglia in corso
> ...


Chiara, vedi... Io leggo sempre il parere di tutti, e valuto il parere, mai le persone che lo esprimono, perché non MI PERMETTO. Non mi permetto, perché non voglio permettermi, perché non voglio conoscere nulla di più di loro di quanto scrivono. A quello mi attengo e non vado mai a farmi domande su chi sono, su perché scrivono quello che scrivono, che storie hanno d'altro tipo, ecc. Quindi, _per quanto mi riguard_a, sappi che :
1. Non mi permetterei MAI di giudicare quello che non so, ma NEMMENO quello che so, se non è scritto qui con chiarezza e semplicità esplicative.
2. Non prenderei MAI le parti di nessuno che sia un avatar e un nickname. Ecché sono demente?
3. Un parere è SEMPRE interessante se è espresso con la testa. Ed è utile, indipendentemente da chi lo scrive. Sottolineo: indipendentemente da chi lo scrive. Proprio perché questo è un forum, una piazza. E in piazza c'è solo la chiacchiera, mica la VERITA'.


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo te non sono d'accordo?


si
ma bocca mia stati zitta


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a cosa ti riferisci?
> ho iniziato la discussione seriamente, ma se devi metterla su questo piano o se devi metterti sul piedistallo come i due idioti la mollo sedutastante


Ho detto "merdosetti" perché l'eleganza di certe esternazioni che ho lette mi induce a pensare che ci sia dell'odio che circola a rivoli, se non a ruscelli. E l'odio è mica tanto bello. Tutto qui. Come vedi, è un discorso GENERALE.


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quando t'è partito st'embolo? Mica s'è sentito. Boh. O dormivo.


l'ho fatto partire in sordina
non va bene disturbare 
le persone nel sonno, 
può essere un trauma!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Chiara, vedi... Io leggo sempre il parere di tutti, e valuto il parere, mai le persone che lo esprimono, perché non MI PERMETTO. Non mi permetto, perché non voglio permettermi, perché non voglio conoscere nulla di più di loro di quanto scrivono. A quello mi attengo e non vado mai a farmi domande su chi sono, su perché scrivono quello che scrivono, che storie hanno d'altro tipo, ecc. Quindi, _per quanto mi riguard_a, sappi che :
> 1. Non mi permetterei MAI di giudicare quello che non so, ma NEMMENO quello che so, se non è scritto qui con chiarezza e semplicità esplicative.
> 2. Non prenderei MAI le parti di nessuno che sia un avatar e un nickname. Ecché sono demente?
> 3. Un parere è SEMPRE interessante se è espresso con la testa. Ed è utile, indipendentemente da chi lo scrive. Sottolineo: indipendentemente da chi lo scrive. Proprio perché questo è un forum, una piazza. E in piazza c'è solo la chiacchiera, mica la VERITA'.


Sta cosa dell'indipendemente da chi lo scrive è una farloccata.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

non ho letto perché dovrei cercare i pincenez ma secondo me ti fai troppi falsi problemi : sei fantastica ma sempre un po' rompina


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> l'ho fatto partire in sordina
> non va bene disturbare
> le persone nel sonno,
> può essere un trauma!


Ecco... già si torna sul privato, con l'ironia allusiva a ciò che "alcuni sanno".., io vorrei, se possibile, che parlassimo in generale. Lo faccio perché scriverò anche delle banalità, ma non mi arrendo all'idea che sia fisiologico che un forum abbia questi problemi. Non mi arrendo, a meno che non mi ci facciate arrendere, perché qui è un bel posto. Se mi ci fate arrendere, vabbè, salverò la capra e manderò al macero i cavoli. Però che fatica...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho detto "merdosetti" perché l'eleganza di certe esternazioni che ho lette mi induce a pensare che ci sia dell'odio che circola a rivoli, se non a ruscelli. E l'odio è mica tanto bello. Tutto qui. Come vedi, è un discorso GENERALE.


infatti avevo già trovato la risposta nel tuo intervento precedente 
in poche parole rimane solo un problema: come circoscrivere i flame in modo che non vengano sporcati i thread 

io ti dico solo una cosa: in vari anni che sono qui i flame che perdurano hanno sempre nome e cognome, per cui capisci quale sarebbe la mia soluzione (aggiungiamoci finale, dato che mi hanno paragonato a hitler)


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho letto perché dovrei cercare i pincenez ma secondo me ti fai troppi falsi problemi : sei fantastica ma sempre un po' rompina


mi piacevano i tuoi inserimenti sullo sverginamento, peccato :blank:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti avevo già trovato la risposta nel tuo intervento precedente
> in poche parole rimane solo un problema: come circoscrivere i flame in modo che non vengano sporcati i thread
> 
> io ti dico solo una cosa: in vari anni che sono qui i flame che perdurano hanno sempre nome e cognome, per cui capisci quale sarebbe la mia soluzione (aggiungiamoci finale, dato che mi hanno paragonato a hitler)


Ah. Chi ti ha paragonato ad Hitler, per curiosità? Ma per la pettinatura? Spero non per i baffetti.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti avevo già trovato la risposta nel tuo intervento precedente
> in poche parole rimane solo un problema: come circoscrivere i flame in modo che non vengano sporcati i thread
> 
> io ti dico solo una cosa: in vari anni che sono qui i flame che perdurano hanno sempre nome e cognome, per cui capisci quale sarebbe la mia soluzione (aggiungiamoci finale, dato che mi hanno paragonato a hitler)


ok, mi arrendo. Fisiologia? E sia. Per me admin può anche chiudere questo ingenuo e stupidissimo thread.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> mi piacevano i tuoi inserimenti sullo sverginamento, peccato :blank:


se la cosa è monetizzabile parliamone


----------



## Innominata (5 Settembre 2013)

Un po' OT. Forse.   Circa sette anni fa fui una delle socie fondatrici di un forum privato di sole femmine, che fuggirono sdegnate da un forum piu'po
oloso per sottrarsi e dissentire dalla delinquentona thanatofora di turno. Forti dell'identita' conferitaci dal comune ideale di combattere il nemico, costruimmo su questo, ma anche su altro, una consegna reciproca di quotidianita' gradevole, rasserenante su tante cose, un magnifico diario, una bacheca del tempo e su una gratissima forma di condivisione. Ancora adesso, se voglio sapere cos'era successo il 9 settembre del 2008, basta andare a innescare quella macchina del tempo...Mattine, colazioni, spesa, libri, lavoro, inquietudini, balocchi e profumi, mariti, figli, gatti, amanti e detertsivi tutti insieme appassionatamente. Ci siamo conosciute e ci siamo profumate insieme. Poi e' come se gli affetti del virtuale e gli affetti del reale, emulsione perfetta un tempo, sotto l' evenienza di una temperatura piu' alta abbiano separato l'emulsione. Il primo esodo.  Ombre a seguire, temporali. Poi la deflagrazione. Non c'entra niente con quello che succede qui, ma di fatto credo che i forum (non mi piace fora) sisno tutt'altro che entita' fittizie. Al contrario: al di la' delle persone, si occupano di esprimere e drammatizzare, anche in maniera elrmentard ed essenziale, comuni denominatori umani, archetipi.  A parte questo, stavamo benissimo. E mi chiedo se noi sette donne amorose non abbiamo rappresentato il fatto che tutto si puo' sopportare a lungo, fuorche' un seguito di giorni felici.


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco... già si torna sul privato, con l'ironia allusiva a ciò che "alcuni sanno".., io vorrei, se possibile, che parlassimo in generale. Lo faccio perché scriverò anche delle banalità, ma non mi arrendo all'idea che sia fisiologico che un forum abbia questi problemi. Non mi arrendo, a meno che non mi ci facciate arrendere, perché qui è un bel posto. Se mi ci fate arrendere, vabbè, salverò la capra e manderò al macero i cavoli. Però che fatica...


fantastica sbagli
ti assicuro che nelle mie parole
non c'è nessuna allusione a fatti 
che solo alcuni sanno
sopra ho scritto che non mi è piaciuto
che nella lite fossero state coinvolte
persone innocenti, e che la cosa 
mi ha scandalizzata, ho usato per dire ciò
l'espressione gergale mi è partito l'embolo
quindi Joy ha fatto una battuta 
sul fatto che forse dormiva perchè 
non lo ha sentito partire
ecco tutto qui
le persone scrivono cose, a volte
che significano solo ciò che hanno scritto
senza allusioni o significati nascosti


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Un po' OT. Forse.   Circa sette anni fa fui una delle socie fondatrici di un forum privato di sole femmine, che fuggirono sdegnate da un forum piu'po
> oloso per sottrarsi e dissentire dalla delinquentona thanatofora di turno. Forti dell'identita' conferitaci dal comune ideale di combattere il nemico, costruimmo su questo, ma anche su altro, una consegna reciproca di quotidianita' gradevole, rasserenante su tante cose, un magnifico diario, una bacheca del tempo e su una gratissima forma di condivisione. Ancora adesso, se voglio sapere cos'era successo il 9 settembre del 2008, basta andare a innescare quella macchina del tempo...Mattine, colazioni, spesa, libri, lavoro, inquietudini, balocchi e profumi, mariti, figli, gatti, amanti e detertsivi tutti insieme appassionatamente. Ci siamo conosciute e ci siamo profumate insieme. Poi e' come se gli affetti del virtuale e gli affetti del reale, emulsione perfetta un tempo, sotto l' evenienza di una temperatura piu' alta abbiano separato l'emulsione. Il primo esodo.  Ombre a seguire, temporali. Poi la deflagrazione. Non c'entra niente con quello che succede qui, ma di fatto credo che i forum (non mi piace fora) sisno tutt'altro che entita' fittizie. Al contrario: al di la' delle persone, si occupano di esprimere e drammatizzare, anche in maniera elrmentard ed essenziale, comuni denominatori umani, archetipi.  A parte questo, stavamo benissimo. E mi chiedo se noi sette donne amorose non abbiamo rappresentato il fatto che *tutto si puo' sopportare a lungo, fuorche' un seguito di giorni felici*.


comunque sappi che non ti meritiamo, inno


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sta cosa dell'indipendemente da chi lo scrive è una farloccata.


Però a te devo una risposta. 
Il "chi" non lo decide una piazza, chiaro? Chi sei tu lo sa chi ti conosce davvero, mica chi sta qui con un nick e un'avatar. E' EVIDENTE che io posso avere delle simpatie per questo o quel nick+avatar, ma quel nick+avatar+quello che scrive come lo scrive è il chi qui dentro, mica la persona che ci sta dietro, che è di più, di meno, o di diverso, a volte moooolto diverso! 
Questo è il punto di partenza. 
Se poi credi che invece bastino quattro battute e cinque pareri a autorizzarti a dire che conosci una persona, beh, si vede che ti basta. A me no, farlocco. Qui siamo tutti farlocchi. Stai su un palcoscenico e nemmeno te ne accorgi? Ma non è il bello del virtuale? Ma da che pianeta vieni?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho letto perché dovrei cercare i pincenez ma secondo me ti fai troppi falsi problemi : sei fantastica ma sempre un po' rompina


Io invece la capisco BENISSIMO.
Il forum va a scatafascio sempre per le solite menate.

Io comunque una cosa la dico.
Dato che conosco personalmente molte persone di qui.

Ho imparato a mie spese
a seguirle solo esclusivamente a tu per tu, senza cookie traccianti di terze parti.

E non ho MAI più avuto certe problematiche.

Secondo me è sbagliato fare gli amiconi, e darsi troppo confidenza.
prima o poi si finisce per litigare.
E non va bene.

E' sempre così nei gruppi sempre...

Andiamo signori miei 
Sono le dinamiche del vivere in società.

Dico meglio solo che mal accompagnato a ragione veduta.
So ben io che cosa capita quando pur di far funzionare una giostra devi dar retta a can e porci che non fanno altro che seminare zizzania tra di loro.

Il conte non tollera e non accetta in nessun modo che gli si parli male di persone a cui tiene, mai.

E ho ben visto che il sistema giusto qui dentro per me è che nessuno sappia mai chi frequento e chi no, quando come e perchè perchè abbiamo ben visto che cosa capita quando ci si confida con la persona sbagliata.

E' come se una signora dicesse ad una amica, ho tradito mio marito.
E questa invece di capire che le sta comunicando un disagio...inizia brutta vacca d'una troia, puttana, adesso corro io a fare il mio dovere di beghina stronza, paladina della verità corro a dirlo a tuo marito.

Ma a me fa piacere che gli utenti nuovi siamo meglio di quelli vecchi sotto tantissimi punti di vista.

ovvio sappiamo meglio di chiunque altro come era un tempo in cui il forum viveva del chiacchericcio no?
E chissà quanto ci si godeva su delle disgrazie altrui ah Minerva?

Senza MAI muovere un dito vero Minerva?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Un po' OT. Forse.   Circa sette anni fa fui una delle socie fondatrici di un forum privato di sole femmine, che fuggirono sdegnate da un forum piu'po
> oloso per sottrarsi e dissentire dalla delinquentona thanatofora di turno. Forti dell'identita' conferitaci dal comune ideale di combattere il nemico, costruimmo su questo, ma anche su altro, una consegna reciproca di quotidianita' gradevole, rasserenante su tante cose, un magnifico diario, una bacheca del tempo e su una gratissima forma di condivisione. Ancora adesso, se voglio sapere cos'era successo il 9 settembre del 2008, basta andare a innescare quella macchina del tempo...Mattine, colazioni, spesa, libri, lavoro, inquietudini, balocchi e profumi, mariti, figli, gatti, amanti e detertsivi tutti insieme appassionatamente. Ci siamo conosciute e ci siamo profumate insieme. Poi e' come se gli affetti del virtuale e gli affetti del reale, emulsione perfetta un tempo, sotto l' evenienza di una temperatura piu' alta abbiano separato l'emulsione. Il primo esodo.  Ombre a seguire, temporali. Poi la deflagrazione. Non c'entra niente con quello che succede qui, ma di fatto credo che i forum (non mi piace fora) sisno tutt'altro che entita' fittizie. Al contrario: al di la' delle persone, si occupano di esprimere e drammatizzare, anche in maniera elrmentard ed essenziale, comuni denominatori umani, archetipi.  A parte questo, stavamo benissimo. E mi chiedo se noi sette donne amorose non abbiamo rappresentato il fatto che tutto si puo' sopportare a lungo, fuorche' un seguito di giorni felici.


Nella prima parte hai dipinto il mio inferno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Chi ti ha paragonato ad Hitler, per curiosità? Ma per la pettinatura? Spero non per i baffetti.


è stato scritto che le critiche da parte mia sono inaccettabili percheè sarebbe come essere criticati da hitler

no niente baffetti, sono naturalmente poco pelosa


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Un po' OT. Forse.   Circa sette anni fa fui una delle socie fondatrici di un forum privato di sole femmine, che fuggirono sdegnate da un forum piu'po
> oloso per sottrarsi e dissentire dalla delinquentona thanatofora di turno. Forti dell'identita' conferitaci dal comune ideale di combattere il nemico, costruimmo su questo, ma anche su altro, una consegna reciproca di quotidianita' gradevole, rasserenante su tante cose, un magnifico diario, una bacheca del tempo e su una gratissima forma di condivisione. Ancora adesso, se voglio sapere cos'era successo il 9 settembre del 2008, basta andare a innescare quella macchina del tempo...Mattine, colazioni, spesa, libri, lavoro, inquietudini, balocchi e profumi, mariti, figli, gatti, amanti e detertsivi tutti insieme appassionatamente. Ci siamo conosciute e ci siamo profumate insieme. Poi e' come se gli affetti del virtuale e gli affetti del reale, emulsione perfetta un tempo, sotto l' evenienza di una temperatura piu' alta abbiano separato l'emulsione. Il primo esodo.  Ombre a seguire, temporali. Poi la deflagrazione. Non c'entra niente con quello che succede qui, ma di fatto credo che i forum (non mi piace fora) sisno tutt'altro che entita' fittizie. Al contrario: al di la' delle persone, si occupano di esprimere e drammatizzare, anche in maniera elrmentard ed essenziale, comuni denominatori umani, archetipi.  A parte questo, stavamo benissimo. E mi chiedo se noi sette donne amorose non abbiamo rappresentato il fatto che tutto si puo' sopportare a lungo, fuorche' un seguito di giorni felici.


Mia carissima, io il mio grande amore l'ho incontrato su un forum 13 anni fa. Parlavamo di cinema. Tempo una settimana, ci siamo incontrati, ed è stato -è?- grande amore. Quindi capisco benissimo. Non dico che il virtuale non è reale, ma che il reale è un'altra cosa comunque. Credi che quando io e lui ci siamo incontrati, abbiamo ancora disquisito di cinema su un forum? Ecco, la linea che indicavo, che una volta oltrepassata non ascia più immacolato il patto comunicativo che regge un forum.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece la capisco BENISSIMO.
> Il forum va a scatafascio sempre per le solite menate.
> 
> Io comunque una cosa la dico.
> ...


ti sbagli, ma tanto.e naturalmente...non te lo permetto


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sbagli, ma tanto.e naturalmente...non te lo permetto


Io guardo i frutti degli alberi.
E sai che non mi cucchi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mia carissima, io il mio grande amore l'ho incontrato su un forum 13 anni fa. Parlavamo di cinema. Tempo una settimana, ci siamo incontrati, ed è stato -è?- grande amore. Quindi capisco benissimo. Non dico che il virtuale non è reale, ma che il reale è un'altra cosa comunque.* Credi che quando io e lui ci siamo incontrati, abbiamo ancora disquisito di cinema su un forum?* Ecco, la linea che indicavo, che una volta oltrepassata non ascia più immacolato il patto comunicativo che regge un forum.


ahhhhhhh



ho capito


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io guardo i frutti degli alberi.
> E sai che non mi cucchi.


sì, però non dire cazzate .


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è stato scritto che le critiche da parte mia sono inaccettabili percheè sarebbe come essere criticati da hitler
> 
> no niente baffetti, sono naturalmente poco pelosa


Ahahahahahah! Ma chi l'ha scritto? Ahahahahaahahahah! Genialità allo stato brado.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece la capisco BENISSIMO.
> Il forum va a scatafascio sempre per le solite menate.
> 
> Io comunque una cosa la dico.
> ...


hai trovato la tua giusta modalità su cui non c'è nulla da sindacare
ma allora come fai a stabilire che gli utenti nuovi siamo meglio di quelli vecchi?
perchè li conosci/hai conosciuti uno alla volta secondo la tua nuova modalità?

nel qual caso dipenderebbe da te, non da come sono loro


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è stato scritto che le critiche da parte mia sono inaccettabili percheè sarebbe come essere criticati da hitler
> 
> no niente baffetti, sono naturalmente poco pelosa


Si ma dei...
Sei troppo suscettibile però
E io posso dirtelo, non perchè io sono io, 
ma perchè tu mi hai sempre fatto riflettere sulla mia suscettibilità.

E cosa dicevi?
Scagali de bruto Giovanni.

E l'ho fatto.

Ora vedo io che tu ti fai agganciare 
E semo sempre lì.

Dov'è il diniego? La superiorità che il nostro rango comporta?
Si è mai vista una contessa che se sbassa a snasare la spussa
di villici zotici e marrani? Eh?

E quel detto...fora i teroni dal veneto...ha il suo perchè!
Quindi che un teron smarso perdigiorno te diga hitler non deve nemmeno essere preso in minima considerazione.

Scagali come solo sai fare tu.
Mai abbassarsi a certi livelli, mai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah! Ma chi l'ha scritto? Ahahahahaahahahah! Genialità allo stato brado.


indovina indovinello


----------



## Innominata (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nella prima parte hai dipinto il mio inferno.


,???? Parla, chi sei?Hai avuto a che fare malamente con le sette femmine(fino alla parola "appassionatamente", la'  termina la prima parte)?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma dei...
> Sei troppo suscettibile però
> E io posso dirtelo, non perchè io sono io,
> ma perchè tu mi hai sempre fatto riflettere sulla mia suscettibilità.
> ...


sì, papi

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

però sappi che non mi ero arrabbiata


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai trovato la tua giusta modalità su cui non c'è nulla da sindacare
> ma allora come fai a stabilire che gli utenti nuovi siamo meglio di quelli vecchi?
> perchè li conosci/hai conosciuti uno alla volta secondo la tua nuova modalità?
> 
> nel qual caso dipenderebbe da te, non da come sono loro


Contenuti dei loro post.
Utilizzo del forum come un forum a tema e non come una casso de chat 
o gruppo di fb...

E Admin fu categorico o no?
usate il telefono, mail, sms, skipe fb per le vostre beghe private.
Tutto quello che succede fuori del forum a me non interessa e non deve entrare nel forum.

Ovvio che il primo mona che passa ti spaventa.
Visto?

VISTO?
Cosa dicevo io?
Tasi che te ghe ciavà con mi.

No?

Bon visto?
Bon sappi che io ho avuto dispiaceri perchè io ho sempre categoricamente SMENTITO.

Ok?

E in ogni caso erano robe tra me e te.
E dovevano restare tra me e te.

Visto?
A fare l'amicona? 
Cosa hai ricavato?


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ahhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ho capito


:mrgreen::mrgreen: ma anche no. E' veramente importante questa linea... Se io incontro il Conte, per dire, come faccio poi a scrivere ancora qui sopra con la stessa identica capacità, sapendo che faccia ha e che lui sa che faccia ho? Capisco la sua politica. Io non voglio nemmeno adottarla. Mi piace il forum, non tizio o caia. Io SO che se mai incontrassi realmente qualcuno che scrive qui, smetterei di scrivere qui, perché avrei trovato l'interlocutore perfetto e degli altri mi fregherebbe a qual punto zero. Se pensate che io abbia dei problemi, ok, ho dei problemi. Derivano dalla mia indistruttibile idea che tra un forum e la realtà ci sia una sottile, ma FORTE differenza. 

N.B. frequento assiduamente il virtuale in tutte le sue forme, da anni. Non sono proprio di primo pelo.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, però non dire cazzate .


Mie opinioni.
So che per te è comodo dire che sono cazzate.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> ,???? Parla, chi sei?Hai avuto a che fare malamente con le sette femmine(fino alla parola "appassionatamente", la'  termina la prima parte)?


Mannò, è che il forum di sette tardone che giocano ad Hello Kitty sarà il posto ove il buon Gesù mi scaraventerà ad espiare le mie colpe per tutta l'eternità.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mie opinioni.
> So che per te è comodo dire che sono cazzate.


no, lo sono categoricamente perché delle disgrazie degli altri non posso che dispiacermi.
non sono particolarmente buona ma nemmeno gretta e meschina.

.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: ma anche no. E' veramente importante questa linea... Se io incontro il Conte, per dire, come faccio poi a scrivere ancora qui sopra con la stessa identica capacità, sapendo che faccia ha e che lui sa che faccia ho? Capisco la sua politica. Io non voglio nemmeno adottarla. Mi piace il forum, non tizio o caia. Io SO che se mai incontrassi realmente qualcuno che scrive qui, smetterei di scrivere qui, perché avrei trovato l'interlocutore perfetto e degli altri mi fregherebbe a qual punto zero. Se pensate che io abbia dei problemi, ok, ho dei problemi. Derivano dalla mia indistruttibile idea che tra un forum e la realtà ci sia una sottile, ma FORTE differenza.
> 
> N.B. frequento assiduamente il virtuale in tutte le sue forme, da anni. Non sono proprio di primo pelo.


Ma mia cara PROBLEMA TUO.
Io me ne sbatto il casso...
Perchè essendo un personaggio pubblico
tutto il web può sapere chi sono e che faccia ho...no?

CHE MI CAMBIA?

Niente.

Credimi posso dirti che sono saltato dal virtuale al reale solo con le persone che me lo hanno concesso no?
Ma è anche vero che io sono andato in cerca solo degli utenti che mi interessavano di pià no?

Io sono solo questo...
[video=youtube;DHiPsHR5Ib8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHiPsHR5Ib8[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: ma anche no. E' veramente importante questa linea... Se io incontro il Conte, per dire, come faccio poi a scrivere ancora qui sopra con la stessa identica capacità, sapendo che faccia ha e che lui sa che faccia ho? Capisco la sua politica. Io non voglio nemmeno adottarla. Mi piace il forum, non tizio o caia. Io SO che se mai incontrassi realmente qualcuno che scrive qui, smetterei di scrivere qui, perché avrei trovato l'interlocutore perfetto e degli altri mi fregherebbe a qual punto zero. Se pensate che io abbia dei problemi, ok, ho dei problemi. Derivano dalla mia indistruttibile idea che tra un forum e la realtà ci sia una sottile, ma FORTE differenza.
> 
> N.B. frequento assiduamente il virtuale in tutte le sue forme, da anni. Non sono proprio di primo pelo.


Ma non incontri l'interlocutore perfetto incontri delle persone con cui ceni, fai un giro, bevi caffé. Perchè non dovrebbe più interessarti scrivere qui. 
Io se incontro la Matra e passo una giornata in piscina parlo con lei non con un nick e parlo di tutto.
Il giorno dopo mi collego a un forum e magari discuto con lei e con altri nick di altre cose.
Non capisco il tuo punto di vista ma ci rifletto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: ma anche no. E' veramente importante questa linea... Se io incontro il Conte, per dire, come faccio poi a scrivere ancora qui sopra con la stessa identica capacità, sapendo che faccia ha e che lui sa che faccia ho? Capisco la sua politica. Io non voglio nemmeno adottarla. Mi piace il forum, non tizio o caia. *Io SO che se mai incontrassi realmente qualcuno che scrive qui, smetterei di scrivere qui*, perché avrei trovato l'interlocutore perfetto e degli altri mi fregherebbe a qual punto zero. *Se pensate che io abbia dei problemi,* ok, ho dei problemi. Derivano dalla mia indistruttibile idea che tra un forum e la realtà ci sia una sottile, ma FORTE differenza.
> 
> N.B. frequento assiduamente il virtuale in tutte le sue forme, da anni. Non sono proprio di primo pelo.


non lo penso (che tu abbia dei problemi), solo che di solito io non so quello che mi capiterà in futuro


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara PROBLEMA TUO.
> Io me ne sbatto il casso...
> Perchè essendo un personaggio pubblico
> tutto il web può sapere chi sono e che faccia ho...no?
> ...


Non è questo il punto e non è un problema mio; Chiara l'ha detto bene: trovare il modo di spostare i flame da qualche parte, questo è il punto... problema del forum, e tu l'hai capito il concetto, ma pazienza: il tuo ego spropositato non poteva mica perdere l'occasione di mostrarsi, no?  Io non sono così pubblica e così egoica da avere filmati di me. Che se avessi, comunque non pubblicherei qui.


----------



## Innominata (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, è che il forum di sette tardone che giocano ad Hello Kitty sarà il posto ove il buon Gesù mi scaraventerà ad espiare le mie colpe per tutta l'eternità.


Ah! Per un attimo ho pensatoi che fossi quel maschio che prr sette anni mi ha supplicato di poter entrare, facendo pure lo sciopero dlla fame. Ma non capiva niente  di Hallo Kitty e non supero' mai l esame di ammissione. Pero' compro' dieci Golden Lady  quando due di noi vinsero un piccolo concorso da testimonial. L ' unico rimasto fedele al gruppo. 
Comunque mi soni buttata a terra e ancora sono li'(reumatismi)...:rofl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non incontri l'interlocutore perfetto incontri delle persone con cui ceni, fai un giro, bevi caffé. Perchè non dovrebbe più interessarti scrivere qui.
> Io se incontro la Matra e passo una giornata in piscina parlo con lei non con un nick e parlo di tutto.
> Il giorno dopo mi collego a un forum e magari discuto con lei e con altri nick di altre cose.
> Non capisco il tuo punto di vista ma ci rifletto


Ma Fantastica secondo me diceva qualcosa di diverso e molto più sottile.
Fantastica dice e dopo?
Come mi relazionerò nel forum?

A me sembra che le persone qui dentro si relazionino chi tra gli autori dei post e chi ai contenuti no?

E anche lì sono scelte no?

Ma prova a pensare di leggere il forum senza conoscere nessuno e vedere certe cose...

Pensa a che immagine ne ricavi di questo posto.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è questo il punto e non è un problema mio; Chiara l'ha detto bene: trovare il modo di spostare i flame da qualche parte, questo è il punto... problema del forum, e tu l'hai capito il concetto, ma pazienza: il tuo ego spropositato non poteva mica perdere l'occasione di mostrarsi, no?  Io non sono così pubblica e così egoica da avere filmati di me. Che se avessi, comunque non pubblicherei qui.


Tu lo capisci che a) non è possibile a meno di non moderare il forum (con tutto ciò che ne consegue), e b) i flame si autocombustionano (?) un po' ovunque capita?


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube;ePp8qNcaXo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePp8qNcaXo4[/video]





Innominata ha detto:


> Ah! Per un attimo ho pensatoi che fossi quel maschio che prr sette anni mi ha supplicato di poter entrare, facendo pure lo sciopero dlla fame. Ma non capiva niente  di Hallo Kitty e non supero' mai l esame di ammissione. Pero' compro' dieci Golden Lady  quando due di noi vinsero un piccolo concorso da testimonial. L ' unico rimasto fedele al gruppo.
> Comunque mi soni buttata a terra e ancora sono li'(reumatismi)...:rofl:


ti ho visto perché ci sono finita pure io con la giornata tipo del conte che entra tipo james bond:rotfl:
ora sembriamo come le due tizie della morte ti fa bella , alla fine...con tutti i pezzi da ricomporre


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara PROBLEMA TUO.
> Io me ne sbatto il casso...
> Perchè essendo un personaggio pubblico
> tutto il web può sapere chi sono e che faccia ho...no?
> ...


Volevo dirti che sei brutto come il peccato, alto come lo sgabello dell'organo e che sti video mi ammazzano.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è questo il punto e non è un problema mio; Chiara l'ha detto bene: trovare il modo di spostare i flame da qualche parte, questo è il punto... problema del forum, e tu l'hai capito il concetto, ma pazienza: il tuo ego spropositato non poteva mica perdere l'occasione di mostrarsi, no?  Io non sono così pubblica e così egoica da avere filmati di me. Che se avessi, comunque non pubblicherei qui.


Ma statenta
quale flame eh?

Basta non rispondere e tutto muore lì no?

Ma tu immagina che bella botta quando si chiedevano chi fosse il conte...
E dalla sera alla mattina glielo dissi no?

Dammi una sola buona ragione perchè dovrei temere qualcosa...
Male non fare paura non avere no?

Se invece date da mangiare ai troll
dopo se ne pagano le debite conseguenze no?

Il problema mia cara
è che a tante persone i cazzo intimi altrui fanno gola da matti.

Invece chi è egoico come me...
Neanche li vede i cassi altrui...no?

E' così pieno dei suoi che si dimentica di quelli altrui.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu lo capisci che a) non è possibile a meno di non moderare il forum (con tutto ciò che ne consegue), e b) i flame si autocombustionano (?) un po' ovunque capita?


Infatti, alla fine, il limite di non avere moderatori e anche il pregio di questo posto! Stavolta JB, ci siamo, sì.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu lo capisci che a) non è possibile a meno di non moderare il forum (con tutto ciò che ne consegue), e b) i flame si autocombustionano (?) un po' ovunque capita?


Dai che tu ci godi come un porco in certe questioni eh?
Non te par gnanca vero di mettere benzina sul fuoco eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Infatti, alla fine, il limite di non avere moderatori e anche il pregio di questo posto! Stavolta JB, ci siamo, sì.


E allora non ho ben capito il punto.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai che tu ci godi come un porco in certe questioni eh?
> Non te par gnanca vero di mettere benzina sul fuoco eh?


Non sono noto per porgere l'altra guancia, no. Non che ci goda particolarmente.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Volevo dirti che sei brutto come il peccato, alto come lo sgabello dell'organo e che sti video mi ammazzano.


Ecco Fantastica...
Vuoi che partiamo con un flame io e Joey?
Mica ci mettiamo molto sai?
Poi tiriamo dentro cani e porci...

E io sto in panchina a guardare il vespaio no?

E che problema c'è?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco Fantastica...
> Vuoi che partiamo con un flame io e Joey?
> Mica ci mettiamo molto sai?
> Poi tiriamo dentro cani e porci...
> ...


Ma il tizio che si vede all'inizio che tenta di entrare e lo sbatti fuori è tuo padre?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sono noto per porgere l'altra guancia, no. Non che ci goda particolarmente.


Beh e quale sarebbe stata la prima sberla?
Non l'ho mica capito sai...

In ogni caso sono solo manciate di byte:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il tizio che si vede all'inizio che tenta di entrare e lo sbatti fuori è tuo padre?


No un napoletan:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Fantastica secondo me diceva qualcosa di diverso e molto più sottile.
> Fantastica dice e dopo?
> Come mi relazionerò nel forum?
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh e quale sarebbe stata la prima sberla?
> Non l'ho mica capito sai...
> 
> In ogni caso sono solo manciate di byte:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma ti riferisci all'ultimo thread? Certo che sono manciate di bytes.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma statenta
> quale flame eh?
> 
> Basta non rispondere e tutto muore lì no?
> ...


Sul neretto: mai capita 'sta cosa. Giuro MAI. 
Sul resto: infatti sei tra i rari prescelti. Noblesse oblige.
Infine: ha ragione JB, ma mi domando da quali profonde motivazioni sia indotto a giudicare altri rappresentanti del suo sesso. Ovviamente, non voglio conoscere la risposta...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No un napoletan:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah, Oscuro.


----------



## Innominata (5 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ah! Per un attimo ho pensatoi che fossi quel maschio che prr sette anni mi ha supplicato di poter entrare, facendo pure lo sciopero dlla fame. Ma non capiva niente  di Hallo Kitty e non supero' mai l esame di ammissione. Pero' compro' dieci Golden Lady  quando due di noi vinsero un piccolo concorso da testimonial. L ' unico rimasto fedele al gruppo.
> Comunque mi soni buttata a terra e ancora sono li'(reumatismi)...:rofl:


Ti prego, non chiedere cosa ci facesse con dieci Golden Lady!  Per favore, di' un'altra cosa! Poi era Calzedonia, non GL. La memoria ripesca icne di gioventu'...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pensa a che immagine ne ricavi di questo pos
> Gio,questo forum andrebbe cambiato,di nome...vai a vedere..se e'possibile che alla domanda di Homer,possa rispondere solo io.e quasi mi vergogno,a confessare della mia amante.nessuno ha scritto una riga.mi sento come  un profugo,qua'dentro.i traditorii,sono estinti, e io amico carissimo,sembro il lupo protetto dal wwf.che santa mona di breganze,ci illumini.


Figurati se gli rispondo...
Dopo scopre la mia isola piena di donne che vogliono diventare amanti di qualcuno e at salut no?

Io sono così piccolo che loro trovano me e mi mettono in tasca no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pensa a che immagine ne ricavi di questo pos
> Gio,questo forum andrebbe cambiato,di nome...vai a vedere..se e'possibile che alla domanda di Homer,possa rispondere solo io.e quasi mi vergogno,a confessare della mia amante.nessuno ha scritto una riga.mi sento come  un profugo,qua'dentro.i traditorii,sono estinti, e io amico carissimo,sembro il lupo protetto dal wwf.che santa mona di breganze,ci illumini.


Volevo rispondere, Lothar, sai che ne avrei da dire... ma era già andato a puttane quel thread... sono contenta che l'hai ripreso, e darò il mio contributo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sul neretto: mai capita 'sta cosa. Giuro MAI.
> Sul resto: infatti sei tra i rari prescelti. Noblesse oblige.
> *Infine: ha ragione JB, ma mi domando da quali profonde motivazioni sia indotto a giudicare altri rappresentanti del suo sesso. Ovviamente, non voglio conoscere la risposta... *


Su cosa ho ragione? E comunque cosa giudico dei maschi? Che stai dicendo?


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Su cosa ho ragione? E comunque cosa giudico dei maschi? Che stai dicendo?


L'hai detto senza grazia, il nostro Conte non è Adone, ma tu? Perché mai ti senti così necessariamente spinto a tagliare addosso i panni a un altro uomo? Ma occupati delle donne, come fa lui, no? Mi sembra più bello, tutto qui


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Fantastica secondo me diceva qualcosa di diverso e molto più sottile.
> Fantastica dice e dopo?
> Come mi relazionerò nel forum?
> 
> ...


Vero ma questo indipendentemente dal fatto che ci si conosca fuori o no.
Io e te non ci vediamo ne sentiamo da secoli. Ci siamo anche "separati" in malo modo e mi sembra che a parte episodi in cui perdiamo la bussola tendenzialmente approviamo o disapproviamo i concetti che esprimiamo. Idem faccio con chi non conosco


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figurati se gli rispondo...
> Dopo scopre la mia isola piena di donne che vogliono diventare amanti di qualcuno e at salut no?
> 
> Io sono così piccolo che loro trovano me e mi mettono in tasca no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Cazzate amico,tu sei un grande....altro che!be mo atsalut davvero,assalto la tigre.altro che le amanti...


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero ma questo indipendentemente dal fatto che ci si conosca fuori o no.
> Io e te non ci vediamo ne sentiamo da secoli. Ci siamo anche "separati" in malo modo e mi sembra che a parte episodi in cui perdiamo la bussola tendenzialmente approviamo o disapproviamo i concetti che esprimiamo. Idem faccio con chi non conosco


Illusa.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> L'hai detto senza grazia, il nostro Conte non è Adone, ma tu? Perché mai ti senti così necessariamente spinto a tagliare addosso i panni a un altro uomo? Ma occupati delle donne, come fa lui, no? Mi sembra più bello, tutto qui


Guarda che io dico un sacco di fregnacce. Nella fattispecie scherzavo sul Conte che, immagino, se ne renda conto. Anche perchè non posso credere che uno mette sti video su youtube senza un minimo di senso dell'umorismo. Non stavo giudicando proprio nulla, e se sia un Adone o no non potrebbe interessarmi meno. In genere, comunque, lo facico anche con le donne.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Illusa.


No
Semplicemente non la penso come te


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che io dico un sacco di fregnacce.


E' il tuo personaggio. Infatti mi piace, come il personaggio di altri e altre. Dico senza ironia. Lo guardo agire su questo teatrino divertente insieme agli altri interpreti, me compresa. Mi piace tanto giocare e assistere a spettacoli di varia umanità. Sono un tipo da bar.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' il tuo personaggio. Infatti mi piace, come il personaggio di altri e altre. Dico senza ironia. Lo guardo agire su questo teatrino divertente insieme agli altri interpreti, me compresa. Mi piace tanto giocare e assistere a spettacoli di varia umanità. Sono un tipo da bar.


Guarda: non so tutta st'esperienza del "virtuale" da dove t'arriva, ma, francamente, io temo d'essere così. Cioè, proprio così intendo. Magari non ti sarà mai capitato, ma non sono in cerca d'autore. Per di più spesso parlo proprio come scrivo. Con un po' di erre moscia. Ma non tantissimo, giusto un tocco.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda: non so tutta st'esperienza del "virtuale" da dove t'arriva, ma, francamente, io temo d'essere così. Cioè, proprio così intendo. Magari non ti sarà mai capitato, ma non sono in cerca d'autore. Per di più spesso parlo proprio come scrivo. Con un po' di erre moscia. Ma non tantissimo, giusto un tocco.


.. JB, io infatti ti immagino e in qualche modo ti conosco. Ma _in qualche modo_. Anche io scrivendo mi faccio conoscere, ma attento bene... Non per le cose che dico, ma per COME le dico. Così tutti qui, sono molto autentici per come si esprimono e non per quello che dicono, quello che dicono è il parere della piazza, è la chiacchiera. Io la erre moscia non la immaginavo. Ma che somigli al tuo personaggio è solare. E io somiglio al mio.
Oscuro è il caso più emblematico. Lui è assolutamente personaggio, lo interpreta con grande convinzione. E così, senza accorgersene, proprio perché lavora sul "come", si rivela molto moltissimo per quello che è. E invece crede di essere oscuro... Vedi a saper leggere?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che io dico un sacco di fregnacce. Nella fattispecie scherzavo sul Conte che, immagino, se ne renda conto. Anche perchè non posso credere che uno mette sti video su youtube senza un minimo di senso dell'umorismo. Non stavo giudicando proprio nulla, e se sia un Adone o no non potrebbe interessarmi meno. In genere, comunque, lo facico anche con le donne.


Beh su questo sono veramente trash....
Altro che immagine compassata di musicista classico...lo zio tibia e il pulcino pio...
[video=youtube;X0aPMfwul7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0aPMfwul7s[/video]

Comunque una cosa la voglio dire...
Dando retta a certe cose e a certe persone
si fanno gli interessi di quelle persone che vogliono ridurre a merda sto posto
solo perchè ce l'ahho su con Admin...no?

Abbiamo sempre e solo il forum che creiamo noi.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. JB, io infatti ti immagino e in qualche modo ti conosco. Ma _in qualche modo_. Anche io scrivendo mi faccio conoscere, ma attento bene... Non per le cose che dico, ma per COME le dico. Così tutti qui, sono molto autentici per come si esprimono e non per quello che dicono, quello che dicono è il parere della piazza, è la chiacchiera. Io la erre moscia non la immaginavo. Ma che somigli al tuo personaggio è solare. E io somiglio al mio.
> Oscuro è il caso più emblematico. Lui è assolutamente personaggio, lo interpreta con grande convinzione. E così, senza accorgersene, proprio perché lavora sul "come", si rivela molto moltissimo per quello che è. E invece crede di essere oscuro... Vedi a saper leggere?


vero...:up::up::up:


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dando retta a certe cose e a certe persone
> si fanno gli interessi di quelle persone che vogliono ridurre a merda sto posto
> solo perchè ce l'ahho su con Admin...no?
> 
> Abbiamo sempre e solo il forum che creiamo noi.


QUOTONE


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. JB, io infatti ti immagino e in qualche modo ti conosco. Ma _in qualche modo_. Anche io scrivendo mi faccio conoscere, ma attento bene... Non per le cose che dico, ma per COME le dico. *Così tutti qui, sono molto autentici per come si esprimono e non per quello che dicono, quello che dicono è il parere della piazza, è la chiacchiera.* Io la erre moscia non la immaginavo. Ma che somigli al tuo personaggio è solare. E io somiglio al mio.
> Oscuro è il caso più emblematico. Lui è assolutamente personaggio, lo interpreta con grande convinzione. E così, senza accorgersene, proprio perché lavora sul "come", si rivela molto moltissimo per quello che è. E invece crede di essere oscuro... Vedi a saper leggere?


Posso consigliarti di farti un filo meno canne?


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Posso consigliarti di farti un filo meno canne?


Ecco una battuta alla JB. Nego il fatto, ma apprezzo lo stile greve alla JB. 
Ora buonanotte.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque una cosa la voglio dire...
> Dando retta a certe cose e a certe persone
> si fanno gli interessi di quelle persone che vogliono ridurre a merda sto posto
> solo perchè ce l'ahho su con Admin...no?
> ...


Conte sta cosa è una scemenza. Sto forum esiste da anni, c'è gente qui dentro che tra un po' ci prenderà la pensione, per età ed anzianità di servizio. Ci sono state ere glaciali, scismi, ban di gruppo, puttanai assortiti, e però eccolo qua. Anni, non mesi o giorni. Anni. Nessuno lo distrugge, nessuno lo vuole distruggere (che a nessuno gliene frega un casso, in fondo) e stai tranquillo che l'amico admin può dormire sonni tranquilli, così magari torna pure indietro nel tempo e ringiovanisce come sa fare solo lui mentecatto com'è. Prosit.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte sta cosa è una scemenza. Sto forum esiste da anni, c'è gente qui dentro che tra un po' ci prenderà la pensione, per età ed anzianità di servizio. Ci sono state ere glaciali, scismi, ban di gruppo, puttanai assortiti, e però eccolo qua. Anni, non mesi o giorni. Anni. Nessuno lo distrugge, nessuno lo vuole distruggere (che a nessuno gliene frega un casso, in fondo) e stai tranquillo che l'amico admin può dormire sonni tranquilli, così magari torna pure indietro nel tempo e ringiovanisce come sa fare solo lui mentecatto com'è. Prosit.


Si ma mi pare che ci siano due tendenze no?
C'è chi si impegna a postare cose attinenti e profonde.
Ogni giorno sai io in un quadernino mi annoto espressioni che mi hanno colpite.

L'altra tendenza è sempre per lo svacco sistematico e ok ci sta...non dico di no...

Dico solo est modus in rebus...no?

Alla fine perfino il flame stanca o diverte solo uno o due utenti no?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda: non so tutta st'esperienza del "virtuale" da dove t'arriva, ma, francamente, io temo d'essere così. Cioè, proprio così intendo. Magari non ti sarà mai capitato, ma non sono in cerca d'autore. Per di più spesso parlo proprio come scrivo. *Con un po' di erre moscia. Ma non tantissimo, giusto un tocco*.



Cazzo.


----------



## sienne (6 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Fantastica,

provo a spiegarmi, poiché non concordo con tutto. Cioè, la vedo differentemente. 

I rapporti interpersonali che si creano attraverso dei forum (internet) hanno un loro fascino. 
Noi siamo abituati che il primo approccio con una persona avviene tramite una valutazione
del suo aspetto, per come si muove, piccoli e grandi dettagli, la voce, l'espressione ecc. 
e solo dopo questo primo "esame / selezione" dirigiamo l'attenzione sul pensiero e ciò che viene espresso. 

In internet, l'approccio si capovolge. Impariamo prima a conoscere il suo presentarsi tramite la parola. 
Cioè, il suo pensiero, e detta proprio in un termine stretto, una parte della sua interiorità. 
Tutto il resto ci è negato. Certo, ad alcuni scatta la fantasia e si tenta tramite gli indizi di 
dare un'immagine alle parole lette. 

Tutto ciò cosa comporta, sempre secondo me: il nostro metro di misura cambia, e non di poco,
visto che mancano una marea d'informazioni. Ma alla fin fine, rimaniamo ciò che siamo, esseri umani,
con propri meccanismi. L'infangare, il mentire, il travisare, lo storpiare ecc. non è niente di nuovo.
Accade sia qui che fuori. Con ciò voglio dire, di questo aspetto dovremmo essere "gewappnet",
anche se in questo spazio può essere "missbraucht" in modo più forte grazie all'anonimato. 
Ma gira e rigira ... niente di nuovo, niente che non conosciamo. L'unica cosa che si aggiunge ad 
un sapere che già abbiamo è, l'imparare a sintonizzare se stessi su ciò, proprio per potersi muovere
in questo spazio, che non si può toccare. Ma la nostra interiorità, sente e vede ugualmente. 

Io vedo il fascino, una possibilità, una cosa proprio nuova e positiva nel fatto, che qui non vi sono
razze ... i colori mancano, non vi sono differenze sociali ... che vuoi sfoggiare ecc. 
Qui, siamo solo "noi" ... scusa, un fascino grandioso, se ci pensi. Trapela la parte genuina
e grazie a tutto ciò e all'anonimato, alcuni ricevono la possibilità di potersi esprimere. 
È una grandissima cosa! Potersi esprimere e in più anche senza vergogna. E quando leggi,
mancano tante di quelle informazioni, che contengono alla fine ... solo pregiudizi. Perciò, 
il primo approccio è pulito e senza pregiudizi. 
Io vedo una chance, in tutto questo, per chi, fuori da qui, non viene visto per vari motivi.
Qui riceve la possibilità di far vedere le proprie qualità ecc. ... ti sembra poco?

Non mi piace il termine piazza e chiacchiere, come anche la divisione tra realtà e buh, non realtà?
Da una parte, decido io quando sto scherzando, quando chiacchiero o quando provo a esprimere
un qualcosa di più sostanzioso ecc. come fuori da qui. Qui è anche una forma di realtà, stai scherzando?
Con a volte delle chiare conseguenze fuori ... sia in positivo come negativo. 

Ultima cosa. Cosa vi è di male, nel conoscere utenti fuori da qui. Solo perché può influire sulle
nostre opinioni o interventi o buh? Ma è una cosa normale, accade anche fuori. C'è chi conosco meglio
e chi meno ... c'è con chi condivido di più e con chi meno ... anche questo, niente di nuovo. 

Riguardo alla discussione che abbiamo avuto l'onore di poter seguire, è palese, che vi è qualcosa
che urta fortissimamente ... e che non centra tanto, con il forum. ma oltre non mi esprimo. 

Ultimissima cosa. Sono come scrivo, poco ma sicuro. Ma non saluto ogni volta, che intervengo ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

scusate, per chi si prende la briga di leggere il mio post di prima.

i due termini ... 

gewappnet = essere preparati (nel senso, abbiamo costruito un tipo di corazza)
missbraucht = abuso; usato in malo modo ... una cosa così. 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Ma dai*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Un forum.
> Un forum in cui si parla di tradimenti, dove qualcuno si espone confessando, qualcun altro no.
> Chi scrive per la prima volta in Confessionale non conosce nessuno, spesso non ha nemmeno letto un po', prima, per farsi un'idea di che cosa si sentirà dire. Chi non scrive in Confessionale, magari lo fa in MP, dopo aver studiato un po'...
> Certo è che chi scrive sa che non potrà che ricevere _pareri generali da punti di vista particolari_. Ed è questo che è utile, davvero molto utile, per chi si racconta. Ed è questa la funzione di un forum: discutere di cose generali da punti di vista particolari. Nessuno si aspetta verità, tutti si aspettano pareri, che spera dati con la testa. L'anonimato e un avatar da questo punto di vista sono strumenti impeccabili, perfetti, meravigliosi.
> ...


Ma dai,non esagerate!E diciamola tutta quel 3d in pochi giorni ha avuto 1611 post,è seguitissimo,e tutti, e scrivo tutti vanno li ad osservare.Chi non è interessato continua a scrivere serenamente da altre parti,se non interessati possono tranquillamente evitare di leggere.Piantatela di fare gli ipocriti,il trash attira,il litigio idem,risveglia i vostri pruriti,se poi ritenete opportuno scrivere 100 post su una tizia che perde la testa per il bagnino a 40 suonati fate voi,io mi diverto di più con i travasi di bile,o ad interagire in discussioni con problematiche più serie,che amori giovanili da 12enni!!!


----------



## sienne (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai,non esagerate!E diciamola tutta quel 3d in pochi giorni ha avuto 1611 post,è seguitissimo,e tutti, e scrivo tutti vanno li ad osservare.Chi non è interessato continua a scrivere serenamente da altre parti,se non interessati possono tranquillamente evitare di leggere.Piantatela di fare gli ipocriti,il trash attira,il litigio idem,risveglia i vostri pruriti,se poi ritenete opportuno scrivere 100 post su una tizia che perde la testa per il bagnino a 40 suonati fate voi,io mi diverto di più con i travasi di bile,o ad interagire in discussioni con problematiche più serie,che amori giovanili da 12enni!!!



Ciao

i motivi perché una discussione viene seguita, può avere vari motivi. 

personalmente, e non mi vergogno di dirlo, è perché alla fin fine,
non m'interessa tanto la questione in se, ma come viene gestita.
poiché, mi piace scoprire con chi ho a che fare ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Ciao*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> i motivi perché una discussione viene seguita, può avere vari motivi.
> 
> ...


Appunto,dai stuzzica la curiosità.Adesso hai letto il 3d di lola?dopo 100 post che altro c'è da discutere?cosa?


----------



## sienne (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,dai stuzzica la curiosità.Adesso hai letto il 3d di lola?dopo 100 post che altro c'è da discutere?cosa?



Ciao Oscuro

ma che devo stuzzicare? Questa non l'ho capita. 

Comunque, lascia decidere lei, se ha ancora cose da discutere o meno. 
Anche tu, hai bisogno a volte di qualche giro ... per capire ... 

Ad ognuno la proprio giostra ... 

sienne


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2013)

@sienne, Oscuro...

@sienne

sono completamente d'accordo con te sul fatto che nel virtuale ci si presenta nudi, nel senso che non ci sono barriere. E' bellissimo questo, ed è senza dubbio reale. Sono anche convinta, dopo anni e anni di vita virtuale, che lo stile è tutto. Lo stile è tutto, nel senso che da come uno interviene, si presenta, scrive, si propone si capisce bene la sostanza di come è. Per esempio tu, sienne, sei una persona che io credo assolutamente BELLA. Ma, appunto. Proprio perché annusi la sostanza di come uno davvero è, SE decidi di incontrare nel reale, sì lo puoi fare per andare a prendere un caffè o per andare in piscina, ma lo puoi anche fare perché trovi l'interlocutore/interlocutrice perfetta per te. Nel primo caso secondo me sei a rischio di pettegolezzo. A rischio, eh, mica è detto, ma il rischio è forte e a quel punto sul forum possono, dico possono avvenire pasticci. Se lo fai nel secondo caso, che ci stai a fare più su un forum? Poi c'è il caso degli utenti alla Oscuro...

@Oscuro

Un vero personaggio, che usa il forum come palcoscenico. In modo molto diverso, anche Rabarbaro lo fa così. Entrambi questi utenti -e in parte il Conte, che però è infingardo- riversano qui alcune cose loro in modo assolutamente indiretto, che però li svela, e li svela molto più di quanto si svelino gli altri, intendo quelli che non si limitano a esprimere pareri, ma parlano direttamente delle Persone. 
Le maschere sono sempre usate per dire la verità. E sono più veri loro, alla fine, di tanti che qui fanno i veri... 
E' chiaro, Oscuro, che ti diverte da matti il Flame, perché innesca la gara all'insulto, che è l'arte che pratichi su questo palcoscenico, mescolata all'agire un personaggio che vuoi diperatamente che sia riconosciuto come non appartenente a questa comunità. A me non sorprende per nulla, ma se per leggere i tuoi interventi creativi mi devo smazzolare una sfilza di "patetico", rinuncio. Dove sono gli attori in grado di tenerti testa?


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> @sienne, Oscuro...
> 
> @sienne
> 
> ...


Ti prendi troppo sul serio,questa disamina è elementare quanto sbagliata.Sono solo uno che ama sorridere,e per primo ride di se stesso,lascio a quelli come te i problemi della vita,quelli veri....


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti prendi troppo sul serio,questa disamina è elementare quanto sbagliata.Sono solo uno che ama sorridere,e per primo ride di se stesso,lascio a quelli come te i problemi della vita,quelli veri....


Mi prendo sul serio? mmmh.... Ma ci sei o ci fai? Come può prendersi sul serio una tipa da bar, che crede che su un forum si chiacchiera, che si diverte a leggere gli interventi creativi e dice che le maschere sono più interessanti delle facce? Vuoi innescare una gara di insulti con me?


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Comunque*



Fantastica ha detto:


> @sienne, Oscuro...
> 
> @sienne
> 
> ...


Comunque, che nuovi arrivi,President,fantastica,lolapal,appena arrivati già giudicano,mandano a quel paese,abbiamo tre nuovi professori,il levello del forum è destinato inevitabilmente a salire....!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma mi pare che ci siano due tendenze no?
> C'è chi si impegna a postare cose attinenti e profonde.
> Ogni giorno sai io in un quadernino mi annoto espressioni che mi hanno colpite.
> 
> ...


Non è qualcuno "si impegna" a postare cose intelligenti e profonde ed altri no. Il punto è che questo è per sua natura intrinseca un forum dove c'è una concentrazione di fulminati evidentemente più alta che in altri posti. Quelli che "si impegnano" è gente, per lo più traditi ma non solo, che passa il suo tempo discutendo SOLO o quasi dell'argomento tradimento. Tipo Jon, tipo Zod, tipo Leda, tipo Daniele, tipo enne altri. Che è interessante ma fino ad un certo punto, voglio dire. A volte ti fai due palle come un secchio. Poi ci sono altri che magari sono un filo più versatili, che ogni tanto si svaccano pure. Cioè: il flame con i fulminati, di solito, non è difficile che capitino, pure se si parla di solo tradimento. Perchè sono situazioni talmente personali e spesso dolorose che uno, pur esponendosi nel più totale anonimato, è ipersensibile all'argomento e non accetta critiche o le prende molto male, giuste o sbagliate che possano essere. Ed è successo tante volte. Quello che voglio dire è che non sono semplicemente due stronzi di cui uno malato nel cervello che fanno casini perchè non ce la fanno/conoscono gente dal vivo e rosicano. E' che la media di gente che sta male qua dentro è alta e capita. Non ci puoi fare nulla.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque, che nuovi arrivi,President,fantastica,lolapal,appena arrivati già giudicano,mandano a quel paese,abbiamo tre nuovi professori,il levello del forum è destinato inevitabilmente a salire....!


Aho! E' una piazza, eh? E' uno spazio di tutti. Che tu sei una primadonna (soprattutto col nuovo avatar) mica te lo nega nessuno. Io non mando a quel paese, non è il mio stile. Ma per gioco, posso fare qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzo.


Da fastidio?


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da fastidio?


Dà (mod. rompicoglioni).


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dà (mod. rompicoglioni).


Sei fortunata che ho già preso il caffè.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Aho! E' una piazza, eh? E' uno spazio di tutti. Che tu sei una primadonna (soprattutto col nuovo avatar) mica te lo nega nessuno. Io non mando a quel paese, non è il mio stile. Ma per gioco, posso fare qualsiasi cosa.


Fra prime donne è inevitabile,arrivare ai ferri corti,io al tuo posto aspetterei un attimo nel giudicare il mio modo di essere e di fare.Fatti prendere il dubbio che incentivare un litigio è il modo migliore per farlo smettere,conoscendo molto bene i protagonisti.Vabbè la profondità di pensiero non è cosa per tutti.Continua serenamente a pensare quello che vuoi!


----------



## sienne (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> sienne
> 
> sono completamente d'accordo con te sul fatto che nel virtuale ci si presenta nudi, nel senso che non ci sono barriere. E' bellissimo questo, ed è senza dubbio reale. Sono anche convinta, dopo anni e anni di vita virtuale, che lo stile è tutto. Lo stile è tutto, nel senso che da come uno interviene, si presenta, scrive, si propone si capisce bene la sostanza di come è. Per esempio tu, sienne, sei una persona che io credo assolutamente BELLA. Ma, appunto. Proprio perché annusi la sostanza di come uno davvero è, *SE decidi di incontrare nel reale, sì lo puoi fare per andare a prendere un caffè o per andare in piscina, ma lo puoi anche fare perché trovi l'interlocutore/interlocutrice perfetta per te. Nel primo caso secondo me sei a rischio di pettegolezzo. A rischio, eh, mica è detto, ma il rischio è forte e a quel punto sul forum possono, dico possono avvenire pasticci. Se lo fai nel secondo caso, che ci stai a fare più su un forum? Poi c'è il caso degli utenti alla Oscuro...*


Buongiorno Fantastica,

Sapevo che avresti letto il mio papiro, perciò mi sono permessa. 

Sono d'accordo solo in parte. Cioè, per il primo punto, al 100%, 
per il secondo solo al 50%. Dipende tanto, da varie cose. Qui incontri 
persone, anche se velate da un nick. Non nascono solo simpatie, ma 
vi è la possibilità anche di certi tipi d'amicizia. continuare a frequentare
è anche una dimostrazione ... che non stavi solo alla ricerca di qualcuno 
perfetto per te. 
Poi le chiacchiere ci possono essere ... vero. Pazienza, ne fa parte. 
Ma personalmente, gestisco io il rapporto tra vicinanza e distanza. 
Se permetto certe confidenze ... poi, me le devo anche aspettare. 

Per me, vale sempre e comunque ... che la sincerità, è l'arma più sottile. 
Ma si può anche stare zitti ... e usare il buonsenso ... 
Molto parte da noi stessi ... 

sienne 

PS: sei molto bella ... non credere ...


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fra prime donne è inevitabile,arrivare ai ferri corti,io al tuo posto aspetterei un attimo nel _giudicare il mio modo di essere e di fare_.Fatti prendere il dubbio che incentivare un litigio è il modo migliore per farlo smettere,conoscendo molto bene i protagonisti.Vabbè la profondità di pensiero non è cosa per tutti.Continua serenamente a pensare quello che vuoi!


Non giudico, non mi permetto, già scritto. Io ti leggo. Punto.Quando non è troppo faticoso e il contributo dell'altra parte è minimamente settato sulla varietà. Una sfilza di "patetico" è spaventosamente pallosa.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Non giudico, non mi permetto, già scritto. Io ti leggo. Punto.Quando non è troppo faticoso e il contributo dell'altra parte è minimamente settato sulla varietà. Una sfilza di "patetico" è spaventosamente pallosa.


Si peccato che l'autore era un altro,non è da me scrivere ripetutamente un insulto.Amo variare certi epiteti,insultare è un'arte,e se permetti non secondo a nessuno.Per il resto beata tu che dopo poco  hai opinioni così nitide su certi utenti!


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

Madonna ma c'era da aprirci una discussione.... tanto per continuare a polemizzare... :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un forum.
> Un forum in cui si parla di tradimenti, dove qualcuno si espone confessando, qualcun altro no.
> Chi scrive per la prima volta in Confessionale non conosce nessuno, spesso non ha nemmeno letto un po', prima, per farsi un'idea di che cosa si sentirà dire. Chi non scrive in Confessionale, magari lo fa in MP, dopo aver studiato un po'...
> Certo è che chi scrive sa che non potrà che ricevere _pareri generali da punti di vista particolari_. Ed è questo che è utile, davvero molto utile, per chi si racconta. Ed è questa la funzione di un forum: discutere di cose generali da punti di vista particolari. Nessuno si aspetta verità, tutti si aspettano pareri, che spera dati con la testa. L'anonimato e un avatar da questo punto di vista sono strumenti impeccabili, perfetti, meravigliosi.
> ...



Non sto a scrivere se ritengo giusto o no quello che hai scritto, ma un forum come uno sprazzo di vita reale ha i suoi lati negativi come quelli positivi, nello sprazzo di vita "reale" hai delle armi da poter usare, nel virtuale ne hai di uguali e di diverse, e chiaramente tutto a secondo di dove ci si trova si usano oppure no. 

Ricordo la mia entrata qua, entrai leggendo soltanto qualche pagina. Le botte in testa che ebbi inizialmente furono tante e tanti furono i post senza senso se non nell'insulto stesso e di quello che poteva dare a chi insultava, spero qualcosa ma non ci credo. Nel tempo e nella mia soggettività ne ho sparato di cazzate, come ho scritto anche cose giuste. Come si dice? ad ognuno il suo cammino, basta imparare ed avere molta pazienza.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> 1.continuare a frequentare
> è anche una dimostrazione ... che non stavi solo alla ricerca di qualcuno
> perfetto per te.
> 
> ...


1. Continuo a frequentare sì, perché attraverso la lettura di alcune situazioni mi oriento nella mia. Soprattutto sento vicinanza con certe donne qui. Avevo trovato l'interlocutrice perfetta, ma non mi ha voluta, per ora . Mica è un problema, stare al bar a fare due chiacchiere è sempre un piacere, nel rispetto. (E il rispetto non c'entra niente con il dire o non dire le parolacce, ma con il modo con cui si tratta una persona, o la si ignora, o si inquina il suo thread quando sta male, ecc.)

2. e 3. Se le faccio, mi toccherà di tutto. Non potendo dare sberle alla tastiera, è meglio evitare di smutandarsi davanti a degli sconosciuti se questi ti prendono subito sul personale e non leggono quello che scrivi spassionatamente, ma purtroppo appassionatamente... Se parlo, devo sapere che mi espongo. Se tacccio, lo stesso. Perché ci sarà che non sopporta di non sapere gli affari tuoi.. Queste sono le persone da cui mi tengo alla larga...

E' vero che si ha quel che si dà


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ad ognuno il suo cammino, basta imparare ed avere molta pazienza.


Se ne ha finché venire in piazza ha una qualche utilità. Per esempio, a me diverte, da un lato; dall'altro mi dispiace se sono pallosa, ma queste dinamiche sono argomento di studio per me; infina, tante volte sono stata aiutata senza nemmeno che chi aiutava lo sapesse... Se mancassero questi tre ingredienti, la pazienza sarebbe masochismo. Una cosa che non mi appartiene


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Madonna ma c'era da aprirci una discussione.... tanto per continuare a polemizzare... :unhappy:


Se la leggi così, sei tu che inneschi la polemica, lo sai?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se ne ha finché venire in piazza ha una qualche utilità. Per esempio, a me diverte, da un lato; dall'altro mi dispiace se sono pallosa, ma *queste dinamiche sono argomento di studio per me*; infina, tante volte sono stata aiutata senza nemmeno che chi aiutava lo sapesse... Se mancassero questi tre ingredienti, la pazienza sarebbe masochismo. Una cosa che non mi appartiene


Considerata la bontà di quello che ci tiri fuori mi sento di consigliarti di dedicarti con più impegno allo studio di qualcos'altro, tipo l'affascinante mondo degli astri.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se ne ha finché venire in piazza ha una qualche utilità. Per esempio, a me diverte, da un lato; dall'altro mi dispiace se sono pallosa, ma queste dinamiche sono argomento di studio per me; infina, tante volte sono stata aiutata senza nemmeno che chi aiutava lo sapesse... Se mancassero questi tre ingredienti, la pazienza sarebbe masochismo. Una cosa che non mi appartiene



Giusto, perfetto. Quindi se si arriva a essere saturi di ciò che si cercava entrando, e magari nel tempo non si ha voglia nè di assurgere a qualcosa di nuovo da imparare nè si ha più voglia di dare il proprio contributo, basta cancellarsi. A meno che per come scrivi tu, non si è masochisti, o magari altro ancora.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Considerata la bontà di quello che ci tiri fuori mi sento di consigliarti di dedicarti con più impegno allo studio di qualcos'altro, tipo l'affascinante mondo degli astri.


Studio anche quello, don't worry. E la bontà che ci tiro fuori è notevole. "Buono" è anche il "cattivo" quando le cose si guardano un po' da fuori. "Studio", ti informo, significa interesse. E l'interesse per me significa concentrazione. Non è mica la sola attività della mia vita, ma serve, serve.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Studio anche quello, don't worry. E la bontà che ci tiro fuori è notevole. "Buono" è anche il "cattivo" quando le cose si guardano un po' da fuori. "Studio", ti informo, significa interesse. E l'interesse per me significa concentrazione. Non è mica la sola attività della mia vita, ma serve, serve.



Sarebbe carino sapere cosa ne esce fuori dai tuoi studi.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Studio anche quello, don't worry. E la bontà che ci tiro fuori è notevole.* "Buono" è anche il "cattivo" quando le cose si guardano un po' da fuori. "Studio", ti informo, significa interesse. E l'interesse per me significa concentrazione. Non è mica la sola attività della mia vita, ma serve, serve.


Per gli astri sicuramente, per quello dicevo. Non concentrarti su palchi, personaggi e teatrini che ti perdi e non capisci le persone. Meglio gli astri. Fidati.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sarebbe carino sapere cosa ne esce fuori dai tuoi studi.


Sei diventato gentile con me. Grazie. Lo dico davvero. tassello che si aggiunge allo studio, tsk tsk...


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Madonna ma c'era da aprirci una discussione.... tanto per continuare a polemizzare... :unhappy:


ma no, cosa te lo fa pensare? nooooooo.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma no, cosa te lo fa pensare? nooooooo.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sei diventato gentile con me. Grazie. Lo dico davvero. tassello che si aggiunge allo studio, tsk tsk...


Ho creduto di esserlo anche inizialmente, alcune volte è capitato di non esserlo, questo dipendente da quello che leggevo. Chiaramente scrivo o rispondo in base a quello che leggo,  la parola scritta, quella mia, credo risulti molto incisiva, spesso troppo, ma credimi mai irriverente volutamente. 

Vedi incisiva non è il termine che volevo usare, a volte bisognerebbe cercare di.. ehm vabbè scrivo capirmi.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da fastidio?



No.


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: ma anche no. E' veramente importante questa linea... Se io incontro il Conte, per dire, come faccio poi a scrivere ancora qui sopra con la stessa identica capacità, sapendo che faccia ha e che lui sa che faccia ho? Capisco la sua politica. Io non voglio nemmeno adottarla. Mi piace il forum, non tizio o caia. Io SO che se mai incontrassi realmente qualcuno che scrive qui, smetterei di scrivere qui, perché avrei trovato l'interlocutore perfetto e degli altri mi fregherebbe a qual punto zero. Se pensate che io abbia dei problemi, ok, ho dei problemi. Derivano dalla mia indistruttibile idea che tra un forum e la realtà ci sia una sottile, ma FORTE differenza.
> 
> *N.B. frequento assiduamente il virtuale in tutte le sue forme, da anni. *Non sono proprio di primo pelo.


cioè?
e hai mai pensato che forse lo frequenti troppo, e quindi per questo motivo ti interessa parlare del nulla, tipo 'sto 3d?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No.


E allora perchè quel "cazzo" buttato lì?


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> cioè?
> e hai mai pensato che forse lo frequenti troppo, e quindi per questo motivo ti interessa parlare del nulla, tipo 'sto 3d?


E' un nulla. Allora che ci scrivi a fare?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora perchè quel "cazzo" buttato lì?



Perchè si è aggiunto un altro particolare ai miei trip erotici  

Vediamo... r moscia più o meno di Guccini?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

*Sparata, minchiata.*

E dal nulla si creò tutto. Più volte.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè si è aggiunto un altro particolare ai miei trip erotici
> 
> Vediamo... r moscia più o meno di Guccini?


Meno meno. Credo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè si è aggiunto un altro particolare ai miei trip erotici
> 
> Vediamo... r moscia più o meno di Guccini?


mio padre ha quella erre


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' un nulla. Allora che ci scrivi a fare?



io per svagarmi, e comunque prima leggo
che domanda è?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mio padre ha quella erre


Figata....


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meno meno. Credo.



Me lo farò bastare.


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Però a te devo una risposta.
> Il "chi" non lo decide una piazza, chiaro? Chi sei tu lo sa chi ti conosce davvero, mica chi sta qui con un nick e un'avatar. E' EVIDENTE che io posso avere delle simpatie per questo o quel nick+avatar, ma quel nick+avatar+quello che scrive come lo scrive è il chi qui dentro, mica la persona che ci sta dietro, che è di più, di meno, o di diverso, a volte moooolto diverso!
> Questo è il punto di partenza.
> Se poi credi che invece bastino quattro battute e cinque pareri a autorizzarti a dire che conosci una persona, beh, si vede che ti basta. A me no, farlocco. Qui siamo tutti farlocchi. Stai su un palcoscenico e nemmeno te ne accorgi? Ma non è il bello del virtuale? Ma da che pianeta vieni?


Condivido al 100%.

Le persone si conoscono davvero in mesi e mesi di frequentazione assidua, nella condivisione di esperienze, belle o dolorose che siano. Devi poter cogliere le sfumature, tutte. E avere l'interesse per capire davvero. Altrimenti il giudizio resta superficiale e non puó che essere circoscritto al piano della simpatia/antipatia.
E su questo piano, sia che si tratti di conoscenze reali che di relazionu virtuali,  è inaccettabile il giudizio assoluto e categorico, a maggior ragione se viene espresso senza filtri in una piazza pubblica.

Io posso dire che ho scazzato con qualche utente per motivi che ritengo validi e che sicuramente certi nick mi suscitano antipatia. Ma non mi permetterei mai di definirli 'le persone peggiori che abbia mai conosciuto'
E se anche fossi cosí superficiale, il giudizio me lo terrei per me o lo esprimerei in via privata.

Io poi sono realmente convinta che questo forum a volte diventi la valvola di sfogo di tanti casini interiori, frustrazioni represse, rabbie e ostinazioni. E questo lo dico in generale. Per me è insano l'accanimento. Ma lo è innanzitutto per se stessi. Alla fine qui sopra grandi danni non se ne fanno. Si spegne il pc e ognuno a casa sua.
Ma è con se stessi che poi si ha a che fare. E per me deve arrivare il momento in cui si dice 'basta'. E si mette un punto.

A me i punti piacciono. Dopo quelli puoi finire un libro intero o, se ne vale la pena, andare a capo e riprendere il filo.
Ma il punto bisogna metterlo, in entrambi i casi.

Scusa Fantastica, ma ho voluto cogliere questa occasione e spero non ti dispiaccia se mi sono agganciata a te.


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè si è aggiunto un altro particolare ai miei trip erotici
> 
> Vediamo... r moscia più o meno di Guccini?


però solo la r di moscio


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> però solo la r di moscio



Uh tanto sono tutti trip erotici virtuali, sai che roba


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uh tanto sono tutti trip erotici virtuali, sai che roba


stuzzicano la fantasia....


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> stuzzicano la fantasia....


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un forum.
> Un forum in cui si parla di tradimenti, dove qualcuno si espone confessando, qualcun altro no.
> Chi scrive per la prima volta in Confessionale non conosce nessuno, spesso non ha nemmeno letto un po', prima, per farsi un'idea di che cosa si sentirà dire. Chi non scrive in Confessionale, magari lo fa in MP, dopo aver studiato un po'...
> Certo è che chi scrive sa che non potrà che ricevere _pareri generali da punti di vista particolari_. Ed è questo che è utile, davvero molto utile, per chi si racconta. Ed è questa la funzione di un forum: discutere di cose generali da punti di vista particolari. Nessuno si aspetta verità, tutti si aspettano pareri, che spera dati con la testa. L'anonimato e un avatar da questo punto di vista sono strumenti impeccabili, perfetti, meravigliosi.
> ...



Concordo fino al "qui" ...
Per il viola direi che ovunque in ogni luogo quando hai intenzione di relazionarti con più persona lasciando porte aperte senza formare gruppi sarebbe essenziale non oltrepassare quel confine per i motivi che tu stessa dici...
Ma  il fatto è che non so per quale malsana ragione molte persone (parlo in generale e non mi riferisco a nessuno )
hanno il bisogno di far sapere i cazzi propri INTIMI/PRVATI a questo quello e quell'altro creando una cerchia di tra virgolette amici ...


Dal "chiedo " in poi hai voglia ogni qual volta succedono quaste baruffe c'è qualcuno che cerca di 
dirottare gli inzozzatori in altre aree cosa che non è mai successa ...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Chiara, vedi... Io leggo sempre il parere di tutti, e valuto il parere, mai le persone che lo esprimono, perché non MI PERMETTO. Non mi permetto, perché non voglio permettermi, perché non voglio conoscere nulla di più di loro di quanto scrivono. A quello mi attengo e non vado mai a farmi domande su chi sono, su perché scrivono quello che scrivono, che storie hanno d'altro tipo, ecc. Quindi, _per quanto mi riguard_a, sappi che :
> 1. Non mi permetterei MAI di giudicare quello che non so, ma NEMMENO quello che so, se non è scritto qui con chiarezza e semplicità esplicative.
> 2. Non prenderei MAI le parti di nessuno che sia un avatar e un nickname. Ecché sono demente?
> 3. Un parere è SEMPRE interessante se è espresso con la testa. Ed è utile, indipendentemente da chi lo scrive. Sottolineo: indipendentemente da chi lo scrive. Proprio perché questo è un forum, una piazza.* E in piazza c'è solo la chiacchiera, mica la VERITA'*.



faglielo capire....
lè dura...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Un po' OT. Forse.   Circa sette anni fa fui una delle socie fondatrici di un forum privato di sole femmine, che fuggirono sdegnate da un forum piu'po
> oloso per sottrarsi e dissentire dalla delinquentona thanatofora di turno. Forti dell'identita' conferitaci dal comune ideale di combattere il nemico, costruimmo su questo, ma anche su altro, una consegna reciproca di quotidianita' gradevole, rasserenante su tante cose, un magnifico diario, una bacheca del tempo e su una gratissima forma di condivisione. Ancora adesso, se voglio sapere cos'era successo il 9 settembre del 2008, basta andare a innescare quella macchina del tempo...Mattine, colazioni, spesa, libri, lavoro, inquietudini, balocchi e profumi, mariti, figli, gatti, amanti e detertsivi tutti insieme appassionatamente. Ci siamo conosciute e ci siamo profumate insieme. Poi e' come se gli affetti del virtuale e gli affetti del reale, emulsione perfetta un tempo, sotto l' evenienza di una temperatura piu' alta abbiano separato l'emulsione. Il primo esodo.  Ombre a seguire, temporali. Poi la deflagrazione. Non c'entra niente con quello che succede qui, ma di fatto credo che i forum (non mi piace fora) sisno tutt'altro che entita' fittizie. Al contrario: al di la' delle persone, si occupano di esprimere e drammatizzare, anche in maniera elrmentard ed essenziale, comuni denominatori umani, archetipi.  A parte questo, stavamo benissimo. E mi chiedo se noi sette donne amorose non abbiamo rappresentato il fatto che tutto si puo' sopportare a lungo, fuorche' un seguito di giorni felici.



non è tanto OT
questo è e questo rimarrà


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: ma anche no. E' veramente importante questa linea... Se io incontro il Conte, per dire, come faccio poi a scrivere ancora qui sopra con la stessa identica capacità, sapendo che faccia ha e che lui sa che faccia ho? Capisco la sua politica. Io non voglio nemmeno adottarla. Mi piace il forum, non tizio o caia. Io SO che se mai incontrassi realmente qualcuno che scrive qui, smetterei di scrivere qui, perché avrei trovato l'interlocutore perfetto e degli altri mi fregherebbe a qual punto zero. Se pensate che io abbia dei problemi, ok, ho dei problemi. Derivano dalla mia indistruttibile idea che tra un forum e la realtà ci sia una sottile, ma FORTE differenza.
> 
> N.B. frequento assiduamente il virtuale in tutte le sue forme, da anni. Non sono proprio di primo pelo.



fortissima differenza


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Derivano dalla mia indistruttibile idea che tra un *forum e la realtà *ci sia una sottile, ma FORTE differenza.


sottile proprio non dire, anzi. già lo stesso fatto di non essere noi stessi, utilizzi un nome non tuo, ti nascondi dietro un monitor, puoi dire tutto a tutti (cosa difficilissima nella vita, chechè se ne dica) rende questi due mondi diversissimi.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi prendo sul serio? mmmh.... Ma ci sei o ci fai? Come può prendersi sul serio una tipa da bar, che crede che su un forum si chiacchiera, che si diverte a leggere gli interventi creativi e dice che le maschere sono più interessanti delle facce? Vuoi innescare una gara di insulti con me?



anche tu una cazzara ?

mi fa piacere


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sottile proprio non dire, anzi. già lo stesso fatto di non essere noi stessi, utilizzi un nome non tuo, ti nascondi dietro un monitor, puoi dire tutto a tutti (cosa difficilissima nella vita, chechè se ne dica) rende questi due mondi diversissimi.



io non la metterei su questo piano 
se ti senti di dire tutto a tutti solo perchè sei ti nascondo dietro ad un monitor 
o all'anonimato forse dovresti rivedere qulcosa di te stesso ...
Io tanto mi permetto nel reale tanto nel virtuale il rispetto per il prossimo semmpre ci vuole.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io non la metterei su questo piano
> se ti senti di dire tutto a tutti solo perchè sei ti nascondo dietro ad un monitor
> o all'anonimato forse dovresti rivedere qulcosa di te stesso ...
> Io tanto mi permetto nel reale tanto nel virtuale il rispetto per il prossimo semmpre ci vuole.


non mi sono spiegato: io qui ho sempre detto tutto ciò che pensavo e che avrei detto a chi di turno se lo avessi avuto di fronte, però il resto aiuta tanto, tanti.  Vuoi o non vuoi, non sei tu, quella reale, cioè tu sei lunapiena, un nick non il reale. e perchè nascondere la propria identità quando si dice di essere noi stessi. noi stessi chi? lunapiena?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegato: io qui ho sempre detto tutto ciò che pensavo e che avrei detto a chi di turno se lo avessi avuto di fronte, però il resto aiuta tanto, tanti.  Vuoi o non vuoi, non sei tu, quella reale, cioè tu sei lunapiena, un nick non il reale. e perchè nascondere la propria identità quando si dice di essere noi stessi. noi stessi chi? lunapiena?



Infatti io sono lunapiena 
e tale rimango ...
cosa ti cambia a te o chiunque altro qui o nel reale che io sia lunapiena o Antonia fumagalli nata a torino il 13 settembre del 69
e vivo in via dei farinelli numero 40 a rorà 20084...
niente ...
assolutamente niente ...
Fuori dentro o inqulsiasi altro luogo sono e resto una persona con un PUBBLICO e un PRIVATO e il mio privato è e deve rimanere tra le mura di casa mia o tra me e te se insieme costruiamo un privato far entrare nel privato terzi 
è l'errore più grande che si possa commettere ...
anche se c'è fiducia tra terzi e quarti e quinti se non per pochi intimi siamo e rimaremmo sempre e solo dei "personaggi " di passaggio nella vita ...
Non mi piace la confidenza perchè porta a incomprensoni che il più delle volte rompono rapporti speciali ...
Quindi per me quel filo sottile non deve essere rotto...
Lo noto e l'ho notato nel mio lavoro mai confondere privato e pubblico
virtuale o reale 
altrimenti non se ne viene a capo


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai,non esagerate!E diciamola tutta quel 3d in pochi giorni ha avuto 1611 post,è seguitissimo,e tutti, e scrivo tutti vanno li ad osservare.Chi non è interessato continua a scrivere serenamente da altre parti,se non interessati possono tranquillamente evitare di leggere.Piantatela di fare gli ipocriti,il trash attira,il litigio idem,risveglia i vostri pruriti,se poi ritenete opportuno scrivere 100 post su una tizia che perde la testa per il bagnino a 40 suonati fate voi,io mi diverto di più con i travasi di bile,o ad interagire in discussioni con problematiche più serie,che amori giovanili da 12enni!!!


:rotfl:
Ogni tanto mi imbatto in uno dei tuoi interventi e muoio!
Ora vado a leggere i thread del bagnino e ci scrivo su il 101esimo post


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Harley*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Ogni tanto mi imbatto in uno dei tuoi interventi e muoio!
> Ora vado a leggere i thread del bagnino e ci scrivo su il 101esimo post


Ridete ma io sono serio.!


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sottile proprio non dire, anzi.  due mondi diversissimi.





lunapiena ha detto:


> Fuori dentro o in qualsiasi altro luogo sono e resto una persona con un PUBBLICO e un PRIVATO
> 
> Lo noto e l'ho notato nel mio lavoro mai confondere privato e pubblico
> 
> ...


quindi due mondi diversissimi.


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ridete ma io sono serio.!


Hai fatto bene a rimettere il vecchio avatar. Ti sta meglio


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quindi due mondi diversissimi.


Si...
ritorniamo da capo...
mi sono spiegata male io


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2013)

Ao', pero' siete monotoni...litigate pure in un treddo sul flame...

qui si fa scciiiiiennza....


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sottile proprio non dire, anzi. già lo stesso fatto di non essere noi stessi, utilizzi un nome non tuo, ti nascondi dietro un monitor, puoi dire tutto a tutti (cosa difficilissima nella vita, chechè se ne dica) rende questi due mondi diversissimi.


Hai in parte ragione tu, in parte lunapiena.
Io sono del parere che nessuno (a meno che non sia un pazzo sconvolto) possa fingere su un forum di essere totalmente diverso  da com'è in realtá. Soprattutto se sul forum ci scrive per anni.
Qui c'è una parte di noi. A volte significativa.
Io ad esempio qui ho sempre scritto e raccontato molto di me perché lo faccio anche nella realtá. Mi apro sempre molto, a volte troppo.
Scrivo quello che penso, quindi i miei pensieri sono reali.
Ma se ti dovessi dire che sono SOLO questo, direi una bugia.
Sono ANCHE questo.

Perché qui metto dei filtri che nella realtá, ad esempio, non metto. Qui sono più riflessiva, nella realtá più impulsiva.
E non mi metterei mai a litigare qui, mentre nella realtà, se litigo, mando a fanculo pesantemente e con facilitá. E magari dopo 5 minuti mi passa.

Qui per me ci sono i filtri che mi vengono imposti dalle regole di una comunità virtuale. Come sul lavoro devo attenermi a delle norme di comportamento e so gestirmi, lo faccio qui.

I vincoli li mettiamo in ogni ambiente che ci imponga il rispetto di una serie di norme condivise. Nella nostra vita, se ci pensiamo bene, in poche occasioni siamo totalmente noi stessi.

Credo che il virtuale vada interpretato così. Un luogo che presuppone una serie di filtri (difese, aspettative, bisogni e regole) attraverso cui trapela senz'altro una parte di noi. Ma non tutto.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene a rimettere il vecchio avatar. Ti sta meglio


Il nero sfina....se sa'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si...
> ritorniamo da capo...
> mi sono spiegata male io



quindi non ti chiami Antonia?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ridete ma io sono serio.!


Ma lo so! Però mi fai ridere lo stesso.
Non è mica una brutta cosa eh! Anzi.


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ao', pero' siete monotoni...*litigate pure in un treddo sul flame*...
> 
> qui si fa scciiiiiennza....


Mica sono tutti pacifici e zen come te :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Mica sono tutti pacifici e zen come te :mrgreen:


vero neh?..

serenita' a tuc'....ooooohhhhhmmmmmm....ooooooohhhhhmmmm...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il nero sfina....se sa'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E le mie piume ti aggradano?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi non ti chiami Antonia?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Io?????
mai detto di chiamarmi Antonia:mrgreen:


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io?????
> mai detto di chiamarmi Antonia:mrgreen:



non è vero, mi ricordo perfettamente che in mezzo post di 6mila anni fa, lo avevi scritto!
furbina:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E le mie piume ti aggradano?


no...EEEEETTTTCCCCIUU'!!!....'rdacci....gambialo di brego... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è vero, mi ricordo perfettamente che in mezzo post di 6mila anni fa, lo avevi scritto!
> furbina:mrgreen:


Tonina ha cannato er CAP pero'...e' de Milan....depistatrice antipatica...


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tonina ha cannato er CAP pero'...e' de Milan....depistatrice antipatica...



seeeeeee...è di melano come te:singleeye:

:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> seeeeeee...è di melano come te:singleeye:
> 
> :mrgreen:


davero?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> no...EEEEETTTTCCCCIUU'!!!....'rdacci....gambialo di brego... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Non ti va mai bene niente pero' :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è vero, mi ricordo perfettamente che in mezzo post di 6mila anni fa, lo avevi scritto!
> furbina:mrgreen:


in realtà mi chiamo Vanessa 
ma siccome la mutande mi sstressa
mi faccio chiamare Antonia...


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> davero?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Sei di Milano?
Ti credevo terruncello (rubo il termine a Nausicaa  o del centro.
Non ne imbrocco una :singleeye:


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> davero?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




ma adesso esistono solo milano e bari?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tonina ha cannato er CAP pero'...e' de Milan....depistatrice antipatica...


Ma qui dentro non sfugge nulla ....
ho sbagliato a pigiare numero 
e che sarà mai!


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> in realtà mi chiamo *Vanessa *
> ma siccome la mutande mi sstressa
> mi faccio chiamare Antonia...



detta Wanna?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non ti va mai bene niente pero' :mrgreen:


e tu me fai vede' ste cazz' de piume....che ce famo, no' spolverino?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Sei di Milano?
> Ti credevo terruncello (rubo il termine a Nausicaa  o del centro.
> Non ne imbrocco una :singleeye:


ieeeessss....Milanesse al ciiiiento pe' ciiiiiento.....

pero' nun te mortifica'....te daro' n'altra chances....

la magni qua o la porti via?...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma adesso esistono solo milano e bari?


cmq Torino fa hahare....voj mette?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> detta Wanna?


No
detta Sessa

pregansi astenersi battute fuori luogo :sonar:


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ieeeessss....Milanesse al ciiiiento pe' ciiiiiento.....
> 
> pero' nun te mortifica'....te daro' n'altra chances....
> 
> la magni qua o la porti via?...


Ho capito. Sei un barese trapiantato :mrgreen:
Allora siamo vicini di casa.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma qui dentro non sfugge nulla ....
> ho sbagliato a pigiare numero
> e che sarà mai!


se, se...contala giusta, gianduiotta...:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *cmq Torino fa hahare.*...voj mette?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Non te lo permetto


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ho capito. Sei un barese trapiantato :mrgreen:
> Allora siamo vicini di casa.


e quanto vicini? (non in Km)....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non te lo permetto


ormai...l'e' anda'...


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e quanto vicini? (non in Km)....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



hai una piuma nel naso...

:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ormai...l'e' anda'...


La gelateria Pepino ha i migliori ricoperti 
Al cioccolato del mondo...
Se vai al Cambio puoi osservare 
Il tavolo riservato a Cavour...
senza omettere la tranquillità che regna 
in questa splendida città...


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No
> detta Sessa
> 
> pregansi astenersi battute fuori* luogo* :sonar:



fuori milano?
a quarto oggiaro forse?:mrgreen:


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La gelateria Pepino ha i migliori ricoperti
> Al cioccolato del mondo...
> Se vai *al Cambio* puoi osservare
> Il tavolo riservato a Cavour...
> ...



oddio che meraviglia:smile:


----------



## passaparola (6 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto tranne che sul motivo per cui un forum vada a catafascio.
> Lo ripeto ogni volta che succedono casini. Il mischiare il forum con la vita reale mi ha permesso di conoscere persone fantastiche che mi hanno spstenuta e cazziata a seconda delle situazioni.
> Leggerle qui mi fa piacere e mi piace discutere con loro come con utenti che non conosco.
> Se l'intelligenza fosse di tutti le beghe private le famiglie e i figli resterebbero fuori di qui.
> Ma non si puó avere tutto dalla vita a quanto pare....


Peccato che gli insulti della matraini sono proprio di natura esterna al fotum e quindi quello che state dicendo tu e quella imbecille sono solo una marea di puttanate atte a giustificare insulti altrimenti ingiustifucabili se non con il contrario di ciò che testé. andate tutte tronfie scrivendo. in2 parole: ipocrisia e falsità


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> fuori milano?
> a quarto oggiaro forse?:mrgreen:



Oddio non esageriamo 
mi terrei piu in barriera...


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e quanto vicini? (non in Km)....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ahahahah. Mi fai pelare :mrgreen:
Guarda...caratterialmente in questo momento sono tossica. Meglio perdermi che trovarmi.
Poi, attualmente sessualmente parlando un iceberg e' meno freddo di me :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco... già si torna sul privato, con l'ironia allusiva a ciò che "alcuni sanno".., io vorrei, se possibile, che parlassimo in generale. Lo faccio perché scriverò anche delle banalità, ma non mi arrendo all'idea che sia fisiologico che un forum abbia questi problemi. Non mi arrendo, a meno che non mi ci facciate arrendere, perché qui è un bel posto. Se mi ci fate arrendere, vabbè, salverò la capra e manderò al macero i cavoli. Però che fatica...


Meglio che ti arrendi, secondo me.
Questo è un luogo pubblico, dove tutti possono esprimersi.
Partendo da questo presupposto dobbiamo prevedere che lo faccia chi ha bisogno di sfogarsi, chi ha voglia di fare due chiacchere, chi ha piacere di confrontare delle idee e chi si diverte a rompere i coglioni.
Ops.
E dobbiamo pure mettere in conto chi sente il bisogno di apparire in una dimensione ciò che non è nella realtà, che in genere non è una rarità in un luogo ove si è protetti dall'anonimato, e che capita anche dove tutti sanno che faccia hai e dove lavori.
Questo prescinde dalla profondità della reciproca conoscenza o dal fatto che sia reale o virtuale. 
Io non so se tu viva in un ambiente 'protetto', dove tutti sono buoni e bravi e soprattutto leali, sinceri e senza secondi fini, sempre in linea con i valori che professano.
La realtà che conosco io è diversa. 
La gente spesso non solo se la racconta, ma la racconta agli altri ed ha bisogno anche che quel racconto abbia un pubblico plaudente per renderlo credibile e produrre gratificazione. E se non plaudi sei contro, diventi il nemico.
Voglio precisare: non sto parlando di un caso particolare, sto facendo un discorso generale che vale per il tradito che entra qui e gli viene detto che forse ha delle responsabilità, del traditore cui viene rinfacciata la sua mancanza di onestà.
Bisogna avere le giuste motivazioni per accettare il confronto, se hai le motivazioni sbagliate e cerchi solo approvazione e accalamazione, arrivi inevitabilmente allo scontro.
E non si scontrano i post... si scontrano i nick. Ok, sono virtuali... ma dietro ci sono persone che hanno sensibilità e memoria.
Io però ho notato che gli utenti mentalmente aperti, in buona fede, che sono arrivati a scontri anche duri tra loro, non si sono mai chiusi la porta in faccia e nel tempo hanno tratto qualcosa anche da quegli scontri.
Poi che chi arriva nuovo in una situazione possa sentirsi a disagio quando si fanno allusioni a cose di cui non è a conoscenza... è cosa antipatica, ma succede ovunque, che il passato sia nel reale o nel virtuale.
Se io dico adesso a Oscuro: non mi parlare di Pacciani, io e lui ricordiamo immediatamente una serie di situazioni di cui forse tu non sai nulla... eppure io e Oscuro ci frequentiamo solo qui, e quello a cui alludo è stato scritto in chiaro.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio che meraviglia:smile:


Son più tipo da bettola...
peró
rutto libero e svaccamento a piacere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Un po' OT. Forse. Circa sette anni fa fui una delle socie fondatrici di un forum privato di sole femmine, che fuggirono sdegnate da un forum piu'po
> oloso per sottrarsi e dissentire dalla delinquentona thanatofora di turno. Forti dell'identita' conferitaci dal comune ideale di combattere il nemico, costruimmo su questo, ma anche su altro, una consegna reciproca di quotidianita' gradevole, rasserenante su tante cose, un magnifico diario, una bacheca del tempo e su una gratissima forma di condivisione. Ancora adesso, se voglio sapere cos'era successo il 9 settembre del 2008, basta andare a innescare quella macchina del tempo...Mattine, colazioni, spesa, libri, lavoro, inquietudini, balocchi e profumi, mariti, figli, gatti, amanti e detertsivi tutti insieme appassionatamente. Ci siamo conosciute e ci siamo profumate insieme. Poi e' come se gli affetti del virtuale e gli affetti del reale, emulsione perfetta un tempo, sotto l' evenienza di una temperatura piu' alta abbiano separato l'emulsione. Il primo esodo. Ombre a seguire, temporali. Poi la deflagrazione. Non c'entra niente con quello che succede qui, ma di fatto credo che i forum (non mi piace fora) sisno tutt'altro che entita' fittizie. Al contrario: al di la' delle persone, si occupano di esprimere e drammatizzare, anche in maniera elrmentard ed essenziale, comuni denominatori umani, archetipi. A parte questo, stavamo benissimo. E mi chiedo se noi sette donne amorose non abbiamo rappresentato *il fatto che tutto si puo' sopportare a lungo, fuorche' un seguito di giorni felici*.


quando mi tiri fuori 'ste robe ti bacerei


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Meglio che ti arrendi, secondo me.
> Questo è un luogo pubblico, dove tutti possono esprimersi.
> Partendo da questo presupposto dobbiamo prevedere che lo faccia chi ha bisogno di sfogarsi, chi ha voglia di fare due chiacchere, chi ha piacere di confrontare delle idee e chi si diverte a rompere i coglioni.
> Ops.
> ...


tutto giusto
pero c'è un peró 
si dovrebbe anche cercare di individuare 
la/le persone con cui poter discutere anche animatamente 
ma disposti a riflettere sull'argomento
Le discussioni :
io ho ragione 
no ho ragione io 
sono alla fine sono già arenate in partenza ...
però poi alla fine mi chiedo 
ma a che pro si discute tanto se poi alla fine 
ci si iinnervosisce ma lascia perdere no!
ma se hai così tanto tempi impiegalo meglio
(che poi per carità per me è impiegato male per altri benissimo)


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

propongo di scambiarci i nick con un'estrazione a sorte
a me che ho culo capiterà sicuramente il nick di Lothar:mrgreen:


Sbri:


----------



## passaparola (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è questo il punto e non è un problema mio; Chiara l'ha detto bene: trovare il modo di spostare i flame da qualche parte, questo è il punto... problema del forum, e tu l'hai capito il concetto, ma pazienza: il tuo ego spropositato non poteva mica perdere l'occasione di mostrarsi, no?  Io non sono così pubblica e così egoica da avere filmati di me. Che se avessi, comunque non pubblicherei qui.


Senti. siccome il flame sono io ti spiego. nessuno verrebbe qui a renderti la lettura impossibile se utenti come la matraini la smettesse ogni due per tre in maniera cadenzata quando ha le mstruazioni di insultare.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ahahahah. Mi fai pelare :mrgreen:
> Guarda...caratterialmente in questo momento sono tossica. Meglio perdermi che trovarmi.
> Poi, attualmente sessualmente parlando un iceberg e' meno freddo di me :singleeye:


er mio firm preferito e' Mission Impossibbbble...ARRENDITI SEI CIRCONDATA! ...:mrgreen:

pero' cazzo, gia' de sesso se parla...interessante...ma veramant' veramant'....GIURO!!!....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> propongo di scambiarci i nick con un'estrazione a sorte
> a me che ho culo capiterà sicuramente il nick di Lothar:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Sbri:


anche se detto come battuta 
io ci sstó ella pproposta 
un applauso per free


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> er mio firm preferito e' Mission Impossibbbble...ARRENDITI SEI CIRCONDATA! ...:mrgreen:
> 
> pero' cazzo, gia' de sesso se parla...interessante...ma veramente veramente....GIURO!!!....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ahahahah.
Mi fai ridere ed e' gia' un buon inizio


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> anche se detto come battuta
> io ci sstó ella pproposta
> un applauso per free



quale battuta?



a te ti arriva Stermy, me lo sento:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> propongo di scambiarci i nick con un'estrazione a sorte
> a me che ho culo capiterà sicuramente il nick di Lothar:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Sbri:


Panterina bella,prima o poi capito nel Nord Ovest, verrai ipnotizzata dal fascino Lothariano....e sarai mia,per un'intera notte....:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quale battuta?
> 
> 
> 
> a te ti arriva Stermy, me lo sento:rotfl:


no non sentirlo
sai che le telefonate portano male
meglio leggere tra le righe


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Panterina bella,prima o poi capito nel Nord Ovest, verrai ipnotizzata dal fascino Lothariano....e sarai mia,per un'intera notte....:smile::smile::smile:



non fare il furbino che tu di notte non puoi stare fuori casa
...a meno che non sia per sempre


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no non sentirlo
> sai che le telefonate portano male
> meglio leggere tra le righe



allora ti arriva il Nullanick


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Son più tipo da bettola...
> peró
> rutto libero e svaccamento a piacere...



@free 
scusa un'altra volta parliamone 
un rubino mi sembra esagerato...
pazienza mi terrò i rutti e vado 
al Cambio
Saranno tuoi parenti ...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora ti arriva il Nullanick


io lo aamo


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> @free
> scusa un'altra volta parliamone
> un rubino mi sembra esagerato...
> pazienza mi terrò i rutti e vado
> ...



davvero ti hanno messo il rosso?

non ti sei impegnata abbastanza col rutto?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non fare il furbino che tu di notte non puoi stare fuori casa
> ...a meno che non sia per sempre


Sei matta? Così potrebbe consegnarti la mail a mano!


----------



## lothar57 (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non fare il furbino che tu di notte non puoi stare fuori casa
> ...a meno che non sia per sempre


vero.infatti certe cose si fanno al mattino....sempre........


----------



## lothar57 (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei matta? Così potrebbe consegnarti la mail a mano!


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei matta? Così potrebbe consegnarti la mail a mano!



quindi vieni anche tu?:mrgreen:


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero.infatti certe cose si fanno al mattino....sempre........



va come andiamo d'accordo


Sbri:ari


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io lo aamo



è il tuo amante?
:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> davvero ti hanno messo il rosso?
> 
> non ti sei impegnata abbastanza col rutto?


la prossima volta prendo una ccassa 
di Perrier
al posto di quella del discount 
forse è quello...
ma non importa 
mi ritiro a riflettere su questo gesto
inconsulto...
Tristezza


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi vieni anche tu?:mrgreen:


Ti piacerebbe. Poi la scannerizzi e me la mandi.


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi vieni anche tu?:mrgreen:


E a me chi lasciate?
Ah gia', nessuno, tanto attualmente sono frigida, sarebbe tutta "roba" sprecata :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe. Poi la scannerizzi e me la mandi.



ma no, piacerebbe a Lothar:mrgreen:

e poi? vuoi anche che ti prepari la colazione?


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E a me chi lasciate?
> Ah gia', nessuno, tanto attualmente sono frigida, sarebbe tutta "roba" sprecata :mrgreen::mrgreen:



tu leva le piume dal naso di Stermy, così gli parte la centralina:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma no, piacerebbe a Lothar:mrgreen:
> 
> e poi? vuoi anche che ti prepari la colazione?


Non la faccio di solito. Ci prendiamo un caffè, dai. Il punto è che però se mi giri la mail ed io la leggo poi mi viene voglia di trombarti all'istante. E' il potere della mail. E poi tu sei malata di fedeltà. Quindi no. Niente mela.


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> tu leva le piume dal naso di Stermy, così gli parte la centralina:mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non la faccio di solito. Ci prendiamo un caffè, dai. Il punto è che però se mi giri la mail ed io la leggo poi mi viene voglia di trombarti all'istante. E' il potere della mail. E poi tu sei malata di fedeltà. Quindi no. Niente mela.



guarda che non funziona così, rimbalza sempre sul Micione...

quanta ignoranza!:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Panterina bella,prima o poi capito nel Nord Ovest, verrai ipnotizzata dal fascino Lothariano....e sarai mia,per un'intera notte....:smile::smile::smile:


ohi, brisa... :incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> tu leva le piume dal naso di Stermy, così gli parte la centralina:mrgreen:


ah centralina, se te pijo...ahahah


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah centralina, se te pijo...ahahah



ehm...c'hai le gomme del camion tagliate...
tutto il treno:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> guarda che non funziona così, rimbalza sempre sul Micione...
> 
> quanta ignoranza!:singleeye:


Quindi funziona che se la leggi vuoi trombartelo tu?


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi funziona che se la leggi vuoi trombartelo tu?



mi pare di sì, in pratica chiunque la legga vuole trombarsi sempre il  Micione...

Sbri lo sa di sicuro!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi pare di sì, in pratica chiunque la legga vuole trombarsi sempre il Micione...
> 
> Sbri lo sa di sicuro!


E vuoi leggerla lo stesso pur sapendo i potenziali rischi?


----------



## lothar57 (6 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohi, brisa... :incazzato:


miao miao miao.....sono un gatto randagio,tesoro,lo sapevi da subito....


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi pare di sì, in pratica chiunque la legga vuole trombarsi sempre il Micione...
> 
> Sbri lo sa di sicuro!


E' così. Poi non è detto che tutti quelli che vogliono ci riescano... perchè il micione seleziona, mica è di bocca buona!


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E vuoi leggerla lo stesso pur sapendo i potenziali rischi?



certo, mica sono boccalona come te:rotfl:


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' così. Poi non è detto che tutti quelli che vogliono ci riescano... perchè il micione seleziona, *mica è di bocca buona*!



:unhappy:complimenti, vuoi scatenare un putiferio??
non sai che è fonte di malintesi infiniti dire così?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> certo, mica sono boccalona come te:rotfl:


Sì sì, tutte furbe come te, e poi appena leggono sta mail *bam* cadono ai piedi der Micione.


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì sì, tutte furbe come te, e poi appena leggono sta mail *bam* cadono ai piedi der Micione.



parla per te, amico caro

a che ora è previsto l'atterraggio?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> parla per te, amico caro
> 
> a che ora è previsto l'atterraggio?


Ma io cadrei ai tuoi di piedi, mica ai piedi der gatto. Ragiona un attimo: il Micio mica è ricchione (scusa Minni), l'avrà sapientemente preparata per gli individui del sesso opposto. Nel caso la legga un maschio questo cadrà ai piedi dell'ultima femmina in possesso della mail delle meraviglie, quindi se me la passi tu...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> :unhappy:complimenti, vuoi scatenare un putiferio??
> non sai che è fonte di malintesi infiniti dire così?


oddiosanto TU TI STAI RIFERENDO A QUALCOSA CHE IO NON SO.
Quindi: se lo chiedo... è indiscrezione?
se faccio finta di saperlo... voglio apparire inserita in un contesto di conoscenza dal quale sono fuori?
Ma è lecito pensare che io sappia a cosa ti stai riferendo?

...
Fantastica, se vai in farmacia per il brufolo, mi prendi qualcosa per il mal di testa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> miao miao miao.....sono un gatto randagio,tesoro,lo sapevi da subito....


ma è il tuo fascino, micione! Infatti a te non faccio niente. Alla panterina invece cionco la coda:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> è il tuo amante?
> :mrgreen:



Magari!


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io cadrei ai tuoi di piedi, mica ai piedi der gatto. Ragiona un attimo: il Micio mica è ricchione (scusa Minni), l'avrà sapientemente preparata per gli individui del sesso opposto. Nel caso la legga un maschio questo cadrà ai piedi dell'ultima femmina in possesso della mail delle meraviglie, quindi se me la passi tu...



ma scusa, anche un bamba capirebbe che è scritta per le donne
ci sarà sei belissimissimA, affascinantissimA e robe così, ti pare?


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddiosanto TU TI STAI RIFERENDO A QUALCOSA CHE IO NON SO.
> Quindi: se lo chiedo... è indiscrezione?
> se faccio finta di saperlo... voglio apparire inserita in un contesto di conoscenza dal quale sono fuori?
> Ma è lecito pensare che io sappia a cosa ti stai riferendo?
> ...



se lasci in pace la mia coda, ti potrei dire che era un simpatico 3d recente in cui un utente gladiatore ha fatto una simpatica battuta su un utente ombroso, il quale però non ha gradito del tutto
poi sono arrivati utenti vari ed eventuali, che te lo dico a fa'


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Magari!



quindi lo ami non ricambiata, o manco lo sa?
posso fare qualcosa per te, con i miei bei modi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma scusa, anche *un bamba* capirebbe che è scritta per le donne
> ci sarà sei belissimissimA, affascinantissimA e robe così, ti pare?


...

Vabbè, ma è MAGICA. Capito? Cambia a seconda di chi la legge. Se la leggo io diventa che Gorgonzolina mi dice che sono bellissimissimO ed affascintantissimO.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io cadrei ai tuoi di piedi, mica ai piedi der gatto. Ragiona un attimo: il Micio mica è ricchione (scusa Minni), l'avrà sapientemente preparata per gli individui del sesso opposto. Nel caso la legga un maschio questo cadrà ai piedi dell'ultima femmina in possesso della mail delle meraviglie, quindi se me la passi tu...


a proposito...mi e'toccato pure lo sberleffo goliardico di amico ultra gay...perche'lui fa'sesso ogni momento...i q


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Vabbè, ma è MAGICA. Capito? Cambia a seconda di chi la legge. Se la leggo io diventa che Gorgonzolina mi dice che sono bellissimissimO ed affascintantissimO.



bene, hai tuo malgrado evidenziato la differenza tra me e te

tu parli di magia, io avrei risposto di scambiare le A con le O

chi vola in mezzo alle nuvole?


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a proposito...mi e'toccato pure lo sberleffo goliardico di amico ultra gay...perche'lui fa'sesso ogni momento...i q



avrai mica sbagliato indirizzo ed mandato la mail a lui?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> bene, hai tuo malgrado evidenziato la differenza tra me e te
> 
> tu parli di magia, io avrei risposto di scambiare le A con le O
> 
> chi vola in mezzo alle nuvole?


Quindi avresti cambiato le A con le O per me? Che amore!


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' così. ... perchè il micione seleziona, mica è di bocca buona!


ecco, adesso lo sanno tutti. povero micio, ma i fatti vostri, mai? fa bene JB a non dire nulla di se.


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi avresti cambiato le A con le O per me? Che amore!



pur di non ammettere che non hai sempre ragione, cerchi di distrarmi con i tuoi trucchetti!

comunque non l'avrei fatto perchè è fatica


----------



## lothar57 (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> avrai mica sbagliato indirizzo ed mandato la mail a lui?:mrgreen:


Pantera io gli racconto delle mie''amiche'',sa tutto di me...e mi sfotte perche'loro,i gay,non vanno tanto per il sottile.Lui mette annuncio online,quello arriva,e via...altro che email,sms,corteggiamenti...come faccio io.e tutti gli etero.....


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pantera io gli racconto delle mie''amiche'',sa tutto di me...e mi sfotte *perche'loro,i gay,non vanno tanto per il sottile.*Lui mette annuncio online,quello arriva,e via...altro che email,sms,corteggiamenti...come faccio io.e tutti gli etero.....


mi pare di avertelo già detto: lui ed altri, non i gay.
del resto io sono etero come te ma non facciamo la regola del genere


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare di avertelo già detto: lui ed altri, non i gay.
> del resto io sono etero come te ma non facciamo la regola del genere


sei tornata ad essere la Minerva di sempre.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare di avertelo già detto: lui ed altri, non i gay.
> del resto io sono etero come te ma non facciamo la regola del genere


Ma non è regola del genere, è così. Mica t'offendi se leggi "gli etero". Essù.


----------



## Innominata (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è qualcuno "si impegna" a postare cose intelligenti e profonde ed altri no. Il punto è che questo è per sua natura intrinseca un forum dove c'è una concentrazione di fulminati evidentemente più alta che in altri posti. Quelli che "si impegnano" è gente, per lo più traditi ma non solo, che passa il suo tempo discutendo SOLO o quasi dell'argomento tradimento. Tipo Jon, tipo Zod, tipo Leda, tipo Daniele, tipo enne altri. Che è interessante ma fino ad un certo punto, voglio dire. A volte ti fai due palle come un secchio. Poi ci sono altri che magari sono un filo più versatili, che ogni tanto si svaccano pure. Cioè: il flame con i fulminati, di solito, non è difficile che capitino, pure se si parla di solo tradimento. Perchè sono situazioni talmente personali e spesso dolorose che uno, pur esponendosi nel più totale anonimato, è ipersensibile all'argomento e non accetta critiche o le prende molto male, giuste o sbagliate che possano essere. Ed è successo tante volte. Quello che voglio dire è che non sono semplicemente due stronzi di cui uno malato nel cervello che fanno casini perchè non ce la fanno/conoscono gente dal vivo e rosicano. E' che la media di gente che sta male qua dentro è alta e capita. Non ci puoi fare nulla.


Però guarda che queste cose succedono pure nei Forum Profumi, garantito. Ed escono fuori fatti bellici che neanche le guerre puniche o i conflitti mondiali...o forse, in piccola piccola nuce, ne è una microcosmica rappresentazione, esce fuori semplicemente il bisogno del genere umano di fare la guerra, di sentirsi legittimati (magari dal simbolo dell'avatar) a far tracimare sentimenti eterni (cioè che esistono dalla notte dei tempi), ad allargarli ed esagerarli tanto in ogni momento si può spegnere il pc e scegliere di cantarsela e suonarsela fino al successivo click. Individuare dei nemici poi è molto strutturante, dà tanta identità! E si compongono gruppi, e si sfasciano, e si portano bandiere, e chi gioca con me ecc. ecc., d'altronde succede così nelle guerre puniche, allo stadio, all'asilo Mariuccia. E i forum hanno dalla loro il fatto di agire e rappresentare, in maniera da lievissima a tracimante certe istanze ataviche, certi "assunti primari". Non c'entra PRECISAMENTE e in tutto e per tutto l'eventuale patologia di una persona e l'argomento. Oh, tu non sai, abbiamo perduto nei forum di cui parlavo diversi soldati, a causa di un'emulsione olio/acqua:diffi:.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è regola del genere, è così. Mica t'offendi se leggi "gli etero". Essù.


se fossi gay sentirmi definita come una che non va per il sottile mi darebbe parecchio fastidio.
se prendiamo due a caso : tesla e passante guarda caso sono tutt'altro che così


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare di avertelo già detto: lui ed altri, non i gay.
> del resto io sono etero come te ma non facciamo la regola del genere


Ho quasi timore a domandare. Ormai sembra quasi che una qualsiasi domanda abbia dietro chissà che cosa.


Cosa c'è di sbagliato nello scrivere o dire i "gay oppure gli etero"? Oppure non ho compreso la correzione  e ti riferivi ad altro? O magari scherzavi?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Però guarda che queste cose succedono pure nei Forum Profumi, garantito. Ed escono fuori fatti bellici che neanche le guerre puniche o i conflitti mondiali...o forse, in piccola piccola nuce, ne è una microcosmica rappresentazione, esce fuori semplicemente il bisogno del genere umano di fare la guerra, di sentirsi legittimati (magari dal simbolo dell'avatar) a far tracimare sentimenti eterni (cioè che esistono dalla notte dei tempi), ad allargarli ed esagerarli tanto in ogni momento si può spegnere il pc e scegliere di cantarsela e suonarsela fino al successivo click. Individuare dei nemici poi è molto strutturante, dà tanta identità! E si compongono gruppi, e si sfasciano, e si portano bandiere, e chi gioca con me ecc. ecc., d'altronde succede così nelle guerre puniche, allo stadio, all'asilo Mariuccia. E i forum hanno dalla loro il fatto di agire e rappresentare, in maniera da lievissima a tracimante certe istanze ataviche, certi "assunti primari". Non c'entra PRECISAMENTE e in tutto e per tutto l'eventuale patologia di una persona e l'argomento. Oh, tu non sai, abbiamo perduto nei forum di cui parlavo diversi soldati, a causa di un'emulsione olio/acqua:diffi:.



L'ho già scritto altre volte, ma c'erano giorni in cui nel forum delle mamme in attesa dovevi entrare col giubbotto antiproiettile :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se fossi gay sentirmi definita come una che non va per il sottile mi darebbe parecchio fastidio.
> se prendiamo due a caso : tesla e passante guarda caso sono tutt'altro che così


Ok sì. Avevo capito un'altra cosa. Sono perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

con gli ormoni in subbuglio, puoi capire





Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'ho già scritto altre volte, ma c'erano giorni in cui nel forum delle mamme in attesa dovevi entrare col giubbotto antiproiettile :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se fossi gay sentirmi definita come una che non va per il sottile mi darebbe parecchio fastidio.
> se prendiamo due a caso : tesla e passante guarda caso sono tutt'altro che così


Ma che stai a dire? 

Io sono etero e mi sentirei offeso se mi scrivessero o dicessero che non vado per il sottile, e la stessa cosa sarebbe se fossi gay. O si deve cambiare definizione ad etero e gay?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Però guarda che queste cose succedono pure nei Forum Profumi, garantito. Ed escono fuori fatti bellici che neanche le guerre puniche o i conflitti mondiali...o forse, in piccola piccola nuce, ne è una microcosmica rappresentazione, esce fuori semplicemente il bisogno del genere umano di fare la guerra, di sentirsi legittimati (magari dal simbolo dell'avatar) a far tracimare sentimenti eterni (cioè che esistono dalla notte dei tempi), ad allargarli ed esagerarli tanto in ogni momento si può spegnere il pc e scegliere di cantarsela e suonarsela fino al successivo click. Individuare dei nemici poi è molto strutturante, dà tanta identità! E si compongono gruppi, e si sfasciano, e si portano bandiere, e chi gioca con me ecc. ecc., d'altronde succede così nelle guerre puniche, allo stadio, all'asilo Mariuccia. E i forum hanno dalla loro il fatto di agire e rappresentare, in maniera da lievissima a tracimante certe istanze ataviche, certi "assunti primari". Non c'entra PRECISAMENTE e in tutto e per tutto l'eventuale patologia di una persona e l'argomento. Oh, tu non sai, abbiamo perduto nei forum di cui parlavo diversi soldati, a causa di un'emulsione olio/acqua:diffi:.


Sì, ma se questo che dici accade anche sui Forum Profumi (...), e non ne dubito, figurati qui.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma che stai a dire?
> 
> Io sono etero e mi sentirei offeso se mi scrivessero o dicessero che non vado per il sottile, e la stessa cosa sarebbe se fossi gay. O si deve cambiare definizione ad etero e gay?


sì, appunto.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, appunto.


Menomale va. :smile:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma che stai a dire?
> 
> Io sono etero e mi sentirei offeso se mi scrivessero o dicessero che non vado per il sottile, e la stessa cosa sarebbe se fossi gay. O si deve cambiare definizione ad etero e gay?


appunto.non puoi capire.se passante leggera',ti confermera'che loro fanno cosi'...il mio amico,mica li''ama''sai..oggi ad esempio,vedra'uno sconosciuto.io a farlo con una donna mai vista,non so se riuscierei....


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> con gli ormoni in subbuglio, puoi capire



Infatti dicevamo che girava l'ormone impazzito quei giorni :mrgreen:

Anche dopo, nel forum delle neomamme, sai che unghiate a proposito del brodo per lo svezzamento...


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Infatti dicevamo che girava l'ormone impazzito quei giorni :mrgreen:
> 
> Anche dopo, nel forum delle neomamme, sai che unghiate a proposito del brodo per lo svezzamento...


ma poi le mamme ( e i papà) che pensano che il loro  bimbo sia quello che gattona prima, parla meglio, toglie il pannolone prima....una roba pazzesca


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> appunto.non puoi capire.se passante leggera',ti confermera'che loro fanno cosi'...il mio amico,mica li''ama''sai..oggi ad esempio,vedra'uno sconosciuto.io a farlo con una donna mai vista,non so se riuscierei....


Si Lothar ma subentra la soggettività in questo caso. e vale in entrambi i casi anche rovesciandoli. libertè egalitè rovescialitè :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

:miiiii:





lothar57 ha detto:


> appunto.non puoi capire.se passante leggera',ti confermera'che loro fanno cosi'...il mio amico*,mica li''ama*''sai..oggi ad esempio,vedra'uno sconosciuto.io a farlo con una donna mai vista,non so se riuscierei....


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

I miei figli hanno parlato prima, hanno camminato prima hanno parlato prima etc..







































Del loro padre.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi le mamme ( e i papà) che pensano che il loro  bimbo sia quello che gattona prima, parla meglio, toglie il pannolone prima....una roba pazzesca


no, in realtà questo no, era troppo anche per i giorni peggiori.

Le peggio cosa nascevano quando si parlava:

di allattamento
di svezzamento
dei test preparto (translucenza, o ancora peggio amniocentesi)
della dieta da seguire (c'era quella che prima di mangiare un'anguria disinfettava con la varechina il coltello e tutta la buccia, per paura della toxoplasmosi)


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

*E per dirla proprio tutta.*

Il nascituro già da adesso cammina nella panza, parla nella panza e già da adesso ha imposto le regole vigenti.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

l'allattamento è tabù pure qui





Nausicaa ha detto:


> no, in realtà questo no, era troppo anche per i giorni peggiori.
> 
> Le peggio cosa nascevano quando si parlava:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> se lasci in pace la mia coda, ti potrei dire che era un simpatico 3d recente in cui un utente gladiatore ha fatto una simpatica battuta su un utente ombroso, il quale però non ha gradito del tutto
> poi sono arrivati utenti vari ed eventuali, che te lo dico a fa'


vuoi dirmi che mi sono persa una rissa in cui c'era pure un gladiatore? ma nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## passaparola (6 Settembre 2013)

Un gladiatore no ma una smemorata paranoica si


----------



## lolapal (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai,non esagerate!E diciamola tutta quel 3d in pochi giorni ha avuto 1611 post,è seguitissimo,e tutti, e scrivo tutti vanno li ad osservare.Chi non è interessato continua a scrivere serenamente da altre parti,se non interessati possono tranquillamente evitare di leggere.Piantatela di fare gli ipocriti,il trash attira,il litigio idem,risveglia i vostri pruriti,se poi ritenete opportuno scrivere 100 post su una tizia che perde la testa per il bagnino a 40 suonati fate voi,io mi diverto di più con i travasi di bile,o ad interagire in discussioni con problematiche più serie,che amori giovanili da 12enni!!!
> 
> Appunto,dai stuzzica la curiosità.Adesso hai letto il 3d di lola?dopo 100 post che altro c'è da discutere?cosa?
> 
> ...


Non pensavo ci fosse uno spin-off. 

Oscuro, continui a giudicarmi e a sentenziare su di me, senza aver letto tutti i chiarimenti e quello che ho raccontato di come io sia arrivata qui. Capisco che è stato scritto molto, troppo, forse.
Come dici tu, ci sono tanti altri argomenti interessanti, discussioni più stimolanti per te, credo che nessuno ti abbia obbligato.

Non pensavo neanche che ci fosse bisogno di una certa anzianità per poter rispondere adeguatamente agli insulti che tu per primo hai rivolto. Poi, che tu sia stato bravo e navigato e abbia rigirato la frittata dicendo che parlavi in generale (ma poi comunque smentendoti quando dicevi che ero io che non accettavo di leggere "la verità" su di me), questo ti fa furbo, ma continua a non autorizzarti a dire che sono una stupida perché i miei problemi non sono alla tua "altezza" (o alla tua portata, dipende...).

Stupida sono stata perché ho reagito, avrei dovuto ignorarti perché in realtà ho fatto il tuo gioco.

Credo ignorarti sarà quello che farò, quindi questo è il mio punto.

Insultami pure, tanto non leggerò...

Buon divertimento!

:smile:


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un forum.
> Un forum in cui si parla di tradimenti, dove qualcuno si espone confessando, qualcun altro no.
> Chi scrive per la prima volta in Confessionale non conosce nessuno, spesso non ha nemmeno letto un po', prima, per farsi un'idea di che cosa si sentirà dire. Chi non scrive in Confessionale, magari lo fa in MP, dopo aver studiato un po'...
> Certo è che chi scrive sa che non potrà che ricevere _pareri generali da punti di vista particolari_. Ed è questo che è utile, davvero molto utile, per chi si racconta. Ed è questa la funzione di un forum: discutere di cose generali da punti di vista particolari. Nessuno si aspetta verità, tutti si aspettano pareri, che spera dati con la testa. L'anonimato e un avatar da questo punto di vista sono strumenti impeccabili, perfetti, meravigliosi.
> ...


Del come la difficile arte del buon gusto, quando inapplicata, lascia spazio ad interpretazioni metafisiche su chi siamo, da dove veniamo e dove stiamo andando.

No, nulla di tutto questo.
Il forum -un forum, questo forum- non è che una manifestazione in continuo divenire di contingenze personali che si incrociano, talora scontrandosi, talvolta solamente sfiorandosi e, più raramente, intrecciandosi profondamente con contingenze altrui, destinate inevitabilmente a cambiare, così come cambiano le circostanze, gli umori e le condivisioni, nostre e di chi abbiamo voglia, tempo e sorte di incontrare, anche con una superficiale risposta ad una sua domanda, o magari insultandolo, o semplicemente leggendo anche solo la prima riga di un suo lungo sfogo.
L'idea di affezionarsi ad un tipo di forum, ad un'idea di forum è un'aberrazione ed una sciocchezza, in primo luogo perchè un certo tipo di forum non è altro che, al più, una sua certa qual conformazione passata più o meno distorta dalla memoria e dal tempo che, come tutti i ricordi è destinata a fungere da inarrivabile termine di paragone e, in definitiva, a generare solo ed esclusivamente rimpianti; in secondo luogo perchè intravedere una progettualità nella struttura della casualità è sublimare una riproducibilità del caos all'interno delle proprie aspettative, quasi a voler cercare di riconoscere sempre gli stessi volti nella forma delle nuvole, e tali aspettative, come sembra evidente, sono destinate a divenire mancate ed eternamente frustranti.
Questo è per i vecchi utenti e per quelli inquadrati ed inquadranti, anche ndi recente acquisizione.

Cosa?
Sì, le proprie cose, e quelle degli altri.
Le proprie cose diventano anche degli altri una volta messe in piazza, le cose degli altri, se apprese in camera caritatis, non dovrebbero essere spiattellate in giro.
Ecco, tutto lì.
Le proprie idee e le opinioni non sono mai sentenze, per quanto ingenerose possano sembrare e per quanto malignamente possano essere espresse.
C'è l'utenza eterotrofa che si nutre di quello che gli forniscono gli altri e c'è quella autotrofa, che se non dice la sua muore di inedia, un po' come una piantina di prezzemolo al buio o una muffa senza il legno marcio.
E' una questione di vita, virtuale e forumistica sì, ma pur sempre vita.
Dove?
Un po' ovunque: straripa facilmente.
Se il senso delle parole è inutile senza un interlocutore, allora il luogo delle parole è legato a doppio filo con la geografia di chi deve essere oggetto della comunicazione.
Nessuno fa fatica ad indovinare che, per quanto suo malgrado, chi scrive in pubblico e, sempre in pubblico, litiga per ragioni puramente personali, su questioni terribilmente private con qualche altro scelto e mirato utente, non è esente da quel pizzico di spettacolarizzazione in cui chiunque non abbia più a cuore il proprio interlocutore sguazza, da un lato e, dall'altro, cerca il continuo sostegno, tangibile o meno, di chi sgranocchia le oscenità atrui come pop corn al cinema, fingendo, e solo fingendo, di manifestare vera amicalità e convinto apprezzamento delle ragioni di questo o di quella.
Perchè?
E perchè no!
Infondo ciò che non avanza, non straborda, spesso non è sufficiente e lo stare sopra le righe è il modo più genuino e sostanzioso per dimostrare che le righe esistono.
Il kitsch è il vero confine dello stile, senza il quale o, per meglio dire, senza il subire e patire la pena di quando ci viene posto innanzi improvvisamente e con violenza, non riusciamo a capacitarcene nè a circuirne il perimetro e l'estensione.
Ecco perchè ci serve, ecco perchè solo quando non possiamo farne a meno comprendiamo che dovremmo, invece, farne a meno.
Quando?
Adesso, anche in questo preciso momento.
Certo, ora, come già in passato, a fasi alterne magari, ma non di inferno e paradiso, di bene e male o di rigore e lassismo, piuttosto invece di maggiore o minore schifo percepito -su quello assoluto non mi pronuncio per mancanza di strumenti di misura correttamente tarati- come quando si alternano giornate nuvolose che pur tuttavia sembrano belle, ad altre plumbee e di diluvio.
Chi?
Tutti, nessuno escluso.
Chi più, chi meno, stando qui non se ne è esenti, non si è esenti da quella sindrome del frenologo dilettante che cerca di misurare i bernoccoli della scrittura e dello stile per arrivare ad archiviare questo e quell'utente in quella e quell'altra categoria, come se tante volte non ci fosse arte anche nel lasciare trasparire le cose e come se le regole che valgono per l'osservatore non valessero anche per l'osservato, perchè si ha sempre un doppio ruolo, una doppia vista e un doppio gioco.
Chiedersi chi tira le fila è talvolta pericoloso, se siamo dei burattini pure noi, se i burattini sono anche spettatori e, soprattutto, se lo spettacolo non è messo in scena per i nostri occhi.


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

Io per poco tempo ho frequentato un forum sui gerbilli. Giuro. Avevo sta coppia di gerbilli che continuava a fare piccoli e non sapevo più che fare... Alla fine ho trovato il forum gerbillo.com e ho scoperto un mondo! Tutti che postavano le foto dei loro gerbilli e dicevano "guarda quant'è carino il mio" o "date iil benvenuto al nuovo arrivato!!!" "Ho un gerbillo nero vorrei trovargli una compagna color miele"... Ci si scambiava mp anche li! Però flame non ce n'erano e nemmeno utenti che parlavano di culi sfranti o di pisellate in faccia!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Io per poco tempo ho frequentato un forum sui gerbilli. Giuro. Avevo sta coppia di gerbilli che continuava a fare piccoli e non sapevo più che fare... Alla fine ho trovato il forum gerbillo.com e ho scoperto un mondo! Tutti che postavano le foto dei loro gerbilli e dicevano "guarda quant'è carino il mio" o "date iil benvenuto al nuovo arrivato!!!" "Ho un gerbillo nero vorrei trovargli una compagna color miele"... Ci si scambiava mp anche li! Però flame non ce n'erano e nemmeno utenti che parlavano di culi sfranti o di pisellate in faccia!



Il forum dei gerbilli.... hahahahah!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Del come la difficile arte del buon gusto, quando inapplicata, lascia spazio ad interpretazioni metafisiche su chi siamo, da dove veniamo e dove stiamo andando.
> 
> No, nulla di tutto questo.
> Il forum -un forum, questo forum- non è che una manifestazione in continuo divenire di contingenze personali che si incrociano, talora scontrandosi, talvolta solamente sfiorandosi e, più raramente, intrecciandosi profondamente con contingenze altrui, destinate inevitabilmente a cambiare, così come cambiano le circostanze, gli umori e le condivisioni, nostre e di chi abbiamo voglia, tempo e sorte di incontrare, anche con una superficiale risposta ad una sua domanda, o magari insultandolo, o semplicemente leggendo anche solo la prima riga di un suo lungo sfogo.
> ...


bello...
non si perchè leggendo questo post
dopo quello dei gerbilli
mi sono immaginata un documentario sui gerbillo...


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'allattamento è tabù pure qui


L'allattamento scatena sensi di superiorità in chi ha allattato e frustrazioni represse in chi non l'ha fatto. L'avevo notato quando, circa 11 anni fa, frequentavo (più come lettrice, devo dire) un forum di mamme alle prese con il tema della maternità, dalla gravidanza in poi.

Lì si potevano trovare tante informazioni utili, c'era un continuo botta e risposta come qui. Ma le dolci mammine si scannavano ogni 2 x 3.

Gli argomenti caldi erano 2: l'allattamento e le mamme lavoratrici.
Su 'ste robe si arrivava a picchi di cattiveria che mi lasciavano attonita. Poi mi sono abituata al fatto che più o meno ovunque è così.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Del come la difficile arte del buon gusto, quando inapplicata, lascia spazio ad interpretazioni metafisiche su chi siamo, da dove veniamo e dove stiamo andando.
> 
> No, nulla di tutto questo.
> Il forum -un forum, questo forum- non è che una manifestazione in continuo divenire di contingenze personali che si incrociano, talora scontrandosi, talvolta solamente sfiorandosi e, più raramente, intrecciandosi profondamente con contingenze altrui, destinate inevitabilmente a cambiare, così come cambiano le circostanze, gli umori e le condivisioni, nostre e di chi abbiamo voglia, tempo e sorte di incontrare, anche con una superficiale risposta ad una sua domanda, o magari insultandolo, o semplicemente leggendo anche solo la prima riga di un suo lungo sfogo.
> ...


Sai una volta feci leggere sto forum ad una persona...
Qundici giorni dopo ricevetti un pacchetto
Dentro c'era un dvd.
Il film era questo!

[video=youtube;BMGelaM2hmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMGelaM2hmg[/video]


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una volta feci leggere sto forum ad una persona...
> Qundici giorni dopo ricevetti un pacchetto
> Dentro c'era un dvd.
> Il film era questo!
> ...



Bellissimo film


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In fondo ciò che non avanza, non straborda, spesso non è sufficiente e lo stare sopra le righe è il modo più genuino e sostanzioso per dimostrare che le righe esistono.
> Il kitsch è il vero confine dello stile, senza il quale o, per meglio dire, senza il subire e patire la pena di quando ci viene posto innanzi improvvisamente e con violenza, non riusciamo a capacitarcene nè a circuirne il perimetro e l'estensione.


Sì.



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Chi più, chi meno, stando qui non si è esenti da quella sindrome del frenologo dilettante che cerca di misurare i bernoccoli della scrittura e dello stile per arrivare ad archiviare questo e quell'utente in quella e quell'altra categoria, come se tante volte non ci fosse arte anche nel lasciare trasparire le cose ....


... chi lascia trasparire ha fiducia che ci sia chi legga attraverso le pieghe mosse dei veli. 
Sì.


----------



## passante (7 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pantera io gli racconto delle mie''amiche'',sa tutto di me...e mi sfotte perche'loro,i gay,non vanno tanto per il sottile.Lui mette annuncio online,quello arriva,e via...altro che email,sms,corteggiamenti...come faccio io.e tutti gli etero.....


 e vorrai farla un po' di fatica o no?



lothar57 ha detto:


> appunto.non puoi capire.se passante leggera',ti confermera'che loro fanno cosi'...il mio amico,mica li''ama''sai..oggi ad esempio,vedra'uno sconosciuto.io a farlo con una donna mai vista,non so se riuscierei....


no, io non lo faccio perché matteo mi prende a badilate se solo lo penso. 
però sì, *se* si vuole c'è una facilità estrema tra maschi a trovare qualcuno con cui fare sesso, che forse non c'è tra maschi e femmine? non lo so. forse no. ma comunque la facilità non rende l'approccio più interessante, anzi.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> la facilità non rende l'approccio più interessante, anzi.


:up:


----------

